# IUI With Vaginismus Part 46



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home ladies


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks struithe

Hello everyone,

I thought claire was back today but maybe she is snowed under at work as she has been away.

I have my aunt and uncle here for dinner tonight so may not be able to come on yahoo tonight, but I would still like to do it at some point.

To say things are strianed at home would be an under statement. A trial seperation as been talked about but I don't think we will be going down that route.
DH also has his scan tomorrow so we both have a lot on our minds, plus i'm not feeling good of late - but coping

Annie will you go back to work after no2 ?

Deedee, Polly how are you?

Any suggested dates for meet up?

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - big   to you. I bet the stress of dh's scan is making things seem worse than they are. Is the separation idea yours or his? 

Yes, we must organise this meet-up before everyone starts having babies. Weekends are best for me if it is to be a child-free occasion, although dh is off for 2 weeks at the end of July, so that is an option too.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Emma,

It was DH suggestion and not really a seperation. He said he would come and put the boys to bed every night but would only stay a couple of nights a week to give us some space. I'm not sure what that wouls acheive though 

You are right everything is clouded by so much at the moment. I am not sure I am really thinking or feelign clearly either.

A child free meet up would be easiest for me I think, especailly if we are going back to the hotel as I'll just spend my time chasing Callum and Ryan - they will not sit still, they will want to explore.
Sunday would be a good day for me as DH is off work then. can't do the 13th though

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon girls,

Deedee, fab fab news that you are having a little sister for Hannah, another little girl, wow!  Of course, I knew it would be a girl... 

Polly, good to hear from you.  Sorry you're so snowed under right now hope respite is just around the corner.

Donna, been thinking about you and will be thinking about you tomorrow at DH's scan too.  Will you let us know how it goes afterwards? 

Marie, great to hear from you, and you seem very philosophical about things and optimistic for what the future holds which is fantastic.  You've been through a lot but I'm really pleased you came back on here to update us.  I'm sure noone would mind you staying even though you're not ttc.  I was on here for a loooong time not ttc (although battling the vag) before the ttc started.

Annie, the nursery is sounding fab.

Cinderemma, oh dear!  Your DH gets all the fun!!  Mind you, I hate tennis so that to me would have been torture! 

As for me, well, just got back a few hours ago from Wales and I am so cross with myself for not enjoying it.  I have been pure exhausted from morning to night and having to make an effort with relatives 24/7 really took it out of me when all I really wanted to do was go to sleep.  I was so relieved to come home today to my own home where I can sit on the sofa.    Luckily I have the whole week off (we were supposed to be going up north in Wales for a few days and then to Stratford upon Avon for a couple of days in B&Bs but I cancelled them (and incurred hefty cancellation charges!) a few weeks ago as I suspected it would be too much and boy was I right!).

I don't think I'll be on yahoo tonight.  I think I'll be asleep! 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Bless you Claire, tirdness is a good thing though. Still no sickness I assume - A boy for sure 

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Cinderemma how come your DH gets to have all the fun? I would be insanely jealous too! I would happily sit through a football match if a champagne lunch was included (ps I loathe football) but am a tennis fan so champers + tennis= happy Deedee!

Donna- You both have such a lot on your plate right now, it's no wonder you can't think clearly. Maybe it's best not to make serious decisions at the the moment 

Claire- Sorry you didnt enjoy Wales but the tiredness is a killer isn't it? 2nd trimester is definately the time for holidays and you'll have your mediterranean trip then, I can't remember where you are going though  You may just escape the m/s you lucky, lucky thing!

Annie- Im sure the nursery is beautiful, what colour/ theme have you gone for?

Ive just been thinking, my friend moved to Cambridge a few months ago and is due a visit so i maybe could combine that and our meet-up? Also, I wouldn't have to tell too many porkies 
Is Cambridge far from Luton?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Well after DH suggested a seperation of sorts and me turning it down he has continued to mention it. I finally got fed up and said if thats what he wants then he should just tell me and not wait for me to make the decision, to which he admitted it is what he wants.
But says he still loves me - uh 

Happy birthday me eh

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Donna - Oh hun   It might be all the worry about his scan today? I don't think either of you can make any decisions right now. Like Emma said, everything is clouded right now. Everything needs to settle down for you both. You know we're here to support you  

Claire - Deffo a boy for you   Extreme tiredness is a fantastic sign that all is going well   Just relax at home and have little power naps in the day. You did the right thing cancelling the rest of your holiday. Time to listen to your body   Only 13 days til scan day - yipee!!!

Emma - I finish work on 29th August and technically I don't have to be back until mid September the following year, even later if I add holiday on top. I have no idea how long I want this time. Initially I said 6 months, but my best friend is pregnant again (she had Hannah's boyfriend at the same time as me last time!) so I shall stay off a bit longer with her. I guess it depends on the pennies... although - we have got an inheritence coming in the next month or so that would keep me off work for as long as I want and then I guess when I've decided I've had enough of playing Housewife and want to use my grey matter again! 

I don't have to make any decisions. I've told work I'm taking a year off and if I want to go back before then I just have to give 30 days notice. 

I desperately need to clean my front door. DH managed to get bloody fence paint on it. Not a happy bunny! 


Deedee - Perfect if you can combine visits when you come over and it gives you a perfect alibi! By road, it's 45 miles to Cambridge from Luton. There must be a train from Luton that would get you there? 

The nursery is yellow this time. I seem to be steering away from pink for some reason! Well, the room was already yellow and DH and I are both so sick of decorating, neither one of us wanted to paint it. Did mean I bought all new nursery bedding to go with it, even though the stuff Hannah had was immaculate   It's a range called "Snug as a Bug" that I found on the net. It has pastel shades of yellow, blue, green and purple in it with all these pretty looking bugs. It looks really pretty  


Not much to report here. Chopped 4 inches off my hair last night and dyed it back to brown. Had lovely responses from the girls in the office about it this morning so it can't have been much of a disaster! 
Got a play date with another FF'er this afternoon. Met her on one of the pregnancy threads and she lives right down the road from me and has a little girl the same age as Hannah.Small world! 

I'm hoping Murray doesn't get on court until I get back from playing  

right - off for brekkie xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

just quick - hi everyone inc Marie!

Donna, so sorry to hear that things are not going well. Maybe it is just nerves and worry on your DH's part? Men are so useless about what they really feel. Thinking about you and will talk to you properly soon.

Deedee, no train from luton to cambs, I think there is a long bus, but not bad at all by car. I don't mind at all taking you - so we will get you there, no problem. 

I am knackered today - drove 4 hours Monday and same again yesterday. Have a Big Day tomorrow at work, and then might have some time to talk properly.

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh Polly, you are doing alot. Please take it easy when you can


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, I echo what the others have said, now isn't the time for big decisions and I wonder if your DH is reacting to the stress he's under.

Let us know what happens today, I'm thinking of you.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - hope dh's scan goes ok. I think he's just reacting to the stress of the current situation (his health, your health, money worries etc). 

Deedee - coach from Luton Airport to Cambridge takes 1.5 hours, in theory. Train is near impossible (involves going into London and back out, or bus/taxi to Hitchin and train from there). 

I'm more than happy to meet up in Cambridge (or anywhere else), and to give anyone lifts to anyone. Takes about 40 minutes from here to the park and ride, then another 20 to get into the centre. 

Annie - your hair sounds nice.

Claire - did you book a scan?

Polly - hope Big Day tomorrow goes well. Are you sacking more people?!

Went out this morning to get a birthday present for my niece (8 years ) and couldn't find anything suitable. I'm really stumped for ideas and running out of time.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Donna, any news?

Annie, forgot to say, your hair sounds nice!

Deedee, we won't be going to the Med if all goes well at the 12 wk scan as I am terrified of flying and can't fly unless I'm very very drunk.   If all is well, we'll be going to the Isle of Wight or Devon or Cornwall instead.

Emma, no idea what to get an 8 year old.  I'd have thought something pink and sparkly would be in order, but I think that's just what I'd want!   Yes I have booked a nuchal scan, at St A, it's 5 days after the NHS scan.

Having a relaxing day here playing old games on the laptop.  I've got a recipe for a low GI apple crumble so I'm going to make that this afternoon, as I've been craving it for weeks and weeks... that and shop-bought birthday cake but that really would push my blood sugar to dangerous levels! 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - you should definitely book another holiday, and enjoy every minute, whilst you still can. The one thing I really miss is being able to go out for meals on holiday (or at any time, come to think of it) - it just doesn't work.

The 8 year old has outgrown the pink and sparkly phase. Seems only yesterday that she was a tiny baby.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Claire - I cannot stop thinking about shop-bought birthday cake now. I'm going to have to get one. Surely it's wrong to eat an entire cake to myself though   
Don't tell the NHS peeps that you've booked a nuchal. They make you cancel scans with them in my area if you're having a nuchal. After all the hassle you went through to get it booked in, I'd hate for you to have to give it up. 

Emma - OK, my Goddaughter is 8 and I'm trying to think what she's in to. Has your niece got a DS Lite? I think I bought her a game for one of those last year. Or they were into Tamagotchi's again a while back or oooh - anything with High School Musical on it. Does that help a little?


Donna - How did the scan go? 

Polly - How was the big day at the office?

Deedee - Morning! How's the bump? Still competing with me in the eating stakes? I am really on a roll this pregnancy   But hey, we had 3 months of turning our insides out. We have lost time make up for right!!!


Well, yesterday was quite nice. Met up with the FF'er and we managed to chat somewhat in between each of us running after our girls   So, would deffo not bring Hannah with me to any of our meets as I seriouisly would not get to talk to any of you! 

Then went out with two of my bestest friends last night and we had dinner at a place I haven't been to for years. It was sooooo lovely to be out having a girlie chat over some seriously yummy food. 

.....and still thinking about that cake Claire. You've set off a craving in me now  

I'll start the day with marmite and toast and see if I can forget about it! Back later x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I want shop bought birthday cake now too. An M&S one with jam and cream in the middle and lots of soft icing. Cake heaven!

Annie - glad you had a nice day with the other FFer.

Have found a solution to the niece problem. Apparently she'd like something to wear from Monsoon (I rejected that idea because she didn't seem keen on the top I bought her at Xmas ). Going to pop into town this afternoon and get something. Its great fun trying to fit in there with a double pushchair....


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

No news from Donna?  I was hoping she'd have posted... 

Sorry to start everyone obsessing about shop-bought birthday cake!  It's the M&S jam and cream one that I particularly want... on the plus side, at least you can all indulge in one, for me (and the bean) it would be a disaster!  However, I made that apple crumble yesterday and it was YUMMY so horray I've found another treat apart from a few squares of dark chocolate, and there's enough left for today, I'm going to send DH out to get me some fresh cream to have with it!

Annie, thanks for the tip re the nuchal, will keep my lips sealed.  I flippin' well want SOMETHING from the NHS, I haven't had anything for free yet except my second lot of progesterone (with that free prescriptions thingy).

Emma, wow are 8 year olds into Monsoon?  Sounds like she's nurturing some expensive tastes for the future there!

Morning Polly, Deedee, Koots, Marie, if you're reading.

Another quiet day ahead for me.  Reading and watching dvds I think.  On a great note, today there is a horrendously horrible meeting at work that I was supposed to be leading and obviously with my holiday booked someone else has to do it .  It starts in 15 mins and I will be sitting here smiling smugly to myself!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaah, you have that smug moment Claire. If you can't have cake, you deserve this at least!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I'm impressed with your meeting avoidance strategies.  
Here's an idea, have a tiny bit of cake and then post the rest to me.  You're going to be one of those annoying women who actually lose weight when pg, then emerge afterwards looking like a beanpole. 

I hoped Donna would have psoted too. Perhaps she can't if her aunt is around.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

"Let them eat cake!", I have no idea what that phrase means or where it came from but thought it was appropriate given all this talk about sweet treats. I think denial is pointless, if you really fancy something then eat it (in moderation of course!) so go get that cake and enjoy!
I have been craving all things sweet lately and made a yummy strawberry crumble last week as we are coming down with strawberries. I plan to make something chocolately today probably brownies. As`Annie rightly said I spent so many weeks feeling so rotten that Im defo making up for lost time(and lost sugar!)

Emma- re the present dilemma I was going to suggest High School Musical as well, my niece is 9 and loves anything associated with it. Other suggestions are; clothes (practical), something crafty (if she's into that), DVDs, games (if she has Wii, playstation or any of those).
Hope you find something in Monsoon- their clothes are gorgeous but bit on the expensive side. Defo a future designer label girlie methinks! The Monsoon here is not buggy friendly at all- Good Luck!

Claire- Ahh what a shame you'll miss your med holiday. I would def plan a trip for the 2nd trimester though when you are blooming and able to enjoy it. Enjoy your relaxing day- are you on leave? Can't remember you saying why you were off.

Annie- Did you succumb(sp) to the cake yet? It will get you in the end..... How lovely to have an FF'er close by and good idea not to take the girls next time. Are you back to a bob now? 4 inches off is a lot, you were brave. What colour were you before?

Donna- Thinking of you both. Let us know how you are 

Polly (and Emma)- Thanks for the travel advice and for the offer to take me. It was sooo kind of you but I really couldnt allow you to do that! I thought there would be a train from Luton to Camb-Oh well we'll get something sorted.

Heoo Koots and Marie if you are reading 

I have been trying to add another profile picture (i have a good one of H) but it's impossible. Anyone else had problems with it?

I don't want to ask what the weather is like with you guys because it's chucking it down here with thunder and lightening to boot. This IS July isn't it?

Is anyone into DIY at all? I have a pine bookcase that I really like but want to re-varnish it a darker colour. Anyone know how I would go about it? 

D x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - I'd apply paint and varnish stripper to get rid of the old varnish, then send it down, then apply new varnish. Claire is Mrs DIY though.

I can't get the pciture thing to work either. Assumed it was me being dim....


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks Emma, would I have to get a sander machine thing? I see this as a challenge now....


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just a little hand held one. The one I've got cost about £15 from B&Q,  and has a triangular shaped end that you stick sanding pads on to. It is invaluable for sanding odd bits and pieces. Very easy to use, although it does make your hand vibrate a lot.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone

All this talk of birthday cake and it was my birthday yesterday to. I'm very old now.

Well it turns out H has been gambling again. I can't take it anymore so we are finished. However he wont leave so I have a lodger.

Scan was ok we wont know anything till he goes back to the consultatnt on the 21st, so H can't really use the scan as an excuse.

I'll post when I can but things are slowly falling down around my ears

I am ok though

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - sorry, I didn't realise it was your birthday yesterday.  So dh is just an h now. Is there anything I can do? Please say if there is.
Has he lost a lot of money? Don't feel obliged to answer that (here or at all) if you don't want it all to be too public. Is he still having counselling fr the gambling?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thats ok Emma, It wasn't much of a birthday anyway. We did have a nice day out though to a wildlife centre. My mum, nan, aunt, uncle, brother, Sil and 2 nephews all came to

Its about 150 I think this time, but in honesty I don't think that really matters - not anymore
Yes he has been going to relate for general counselling but I ma even doubting if he has been going there or just scamming more momey

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - don't know what to say. I am so angry with him for putting you through this yet again, but then again (and I'm not trying to defend him) he is under a lot of stress (worrying about his health, your health, etc) that I can understand why he would do _somethin_g (whether that be gambling, drinking, other women, whatever). It would take a very strong person not to crack under that sort of pressure.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't think it would take a strong person, Just a normal person.
We all have stress and pressure at some point. I can't live my life knowing that everytime something happens he will react like this. It isn't fair on me or the boys

It is the boys I feel for they didn't ask for any of this and don't deserve it


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry, sounded like I was defending him more than he deserved.  I can understand _why_ he did it, but I still think it was wrong.

No, it isn't fair for him to do this to you and the boys, I agree. I know each time he says it will never happen again, but that doesn't seem to be the case.

Is he likely to be reading this, btw?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

No I don't think he will read this but even if he does I don't care. feel free to say whatever you want.

I could possibly understand why he did it the first few times but for f*** sake he has had 2 last chances.
I threw him out last time and even that wasn't enough!!!
Things have slowly been dying between us since then I think - sadly.

Obviously I still love him

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - hang on in there.  Try and put this/him out of your mind and just concentrate on you and the boys. Got to goto bed now, but will be back tomorrow morning to check you are ok.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Deedee - I was about to go and buy a cake yesterday when I got a panic text from a friend saying she's arranged a birthday tea at the last minute for her son and would we go?... well, knowing that cake will be there I quickly accepted   So, my craving should be satisfied by tonight!
Strawberry crumble.... never had one of those and it sounds luuurrvvllly!!!
Good luck with the sanding. That is one job I absolutely detest  
Yep, I have a really short bob now. They call it a "graduated bob" - meaning it's shorter at the back and slopes down. The longest part at the front just reaches my jawline, so pretty short! I was a lighter brown before with a few highlights. Quite a drastic change!

Oooh - and I think it was Marie Antoinette who said "Let them eat cake" Someone Royal from the old days anyway!
Yep - cannot get a profile picture loaded on here either and I've got some lush ones of Hannah!

Claire - Watch anything good yesterday? 

Emma - How are you and the boys.

Donna  - Oh hun, I am so sorry you're going through all of this. We definitely need to get this meet up organised so we can give you some real hugs and be there for you   Stay strong hun and make use of the family/friends around you. Don't try and go it alone xxx


ME - Saw the MW yesterday and baby 2 is currently lying "transverse". This means she's lying across my tummy and all my movements are really low down as we suspect she's face down (ouch!) and I'm measuring 2 weeks smaller than my dates. None of it is a problem right now. There is more than enough time and room for her to move position. Just typical though - now that I'm adamant I don't want a c-section, I would put £100 on her not moving and me having to have one  
I'm seeing the Consultant again on 25th July, so I'll see what he says.

Got a day of poodling round doing a bit of shopping planned tomorrow. Even considering taking H to the cinema to see Kung Fu Panda. She is obsessed with all Disney Pixar films, so thought we'd give it a go!

Then got a christening on Sunday - yawn!!!!

Back later x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Donna, I'm so so sorry to read what's been happening.  I hope you have a lot of support around you right now, is your aunt still there?  Sorry I didn't wish you a Happy Birthday, I did realise but I was waiting to see if you posted some ok or good news first as I wasn't sure it was appropriate. 

Annie, I read yesterday in some of the bumf the hospital gave me that it doesn't matter which way the baby is lying until 36 weeks so, unless I'm missing a point which is entirely possible, there's plenty of time for her to turn around.

Deedee, Emma has given you some good advice on the bookcase.  And if it all goes horribly wrong, you can always buy another one!  (that's always my mantra when it comes to DIY!)

Emma, doing anything nice today?

Polly, still hard at work?

Just watched some straight-to-TV films on Sky and Sky + yesterday, always the best in my mind...   Today we're venturing out to order the patio slabs hopefully and tonight we're going out to dinner!!!!!!!!!  Hooray!  DH has 'won' a meal out with work for coming top in something and we can go where we want and spend up to £70.  I've already identified a very nice country pub that we've only been to once before as it's so expensive, so I'm going there!

I'm very tired today but that's partly because DH had to get up at 5.30 to drive my parents to the airport.  I can't believe, but I forgot to set the alarm for him as well, I am seriously loosing my brain, so he had to get up and out of the house in 3 minutes flat.  Oops.  

No other plans for the weekend really.  I want to go to Woburn Safari Park still but DH is still adamant the animals will scare me, how ridiculous!

Otherwise, I'm on the countdown (I hope) to stopping the pessaries (dreadful things) and the other medication.  11 days to go.  (Then I will start to panic because I'm NOT on them!).

Back later.  Going to drool over the pub menu online. 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - how are you today? Hope I didn't offend you last night. 

Claire - pub meal sounds fab. If it is good please tell me which pub. I can earmark it is somewhere to go in the distant future when someone babysits for us.
Please, please go to Woburn. The animals will not scare you or the baby. It is very sweet of your dh to worry, but really.   Otherwise it could be ages until you can go and really enjoy it (pointless going with a baby, who'll get fed up being stuck in a car anyway and scream a lot); even at Will's age there's a limit to how much they can see out of a car window. People I know who've been there say it is only good for 5+ aged children. 

Annie - have you done the cinema before with Hannah? I wondered at what age they start all that.
Can't wait to hear how it goes.
The baby has plenty of time to turn round yet.

Polly, Deedee - hello. Hope you are both ok.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Your DH is going to make me laugh this baby out. He has got to be the sweetest, most concerned Dad to Be I have ever come across   
No, you haven't missed a point on the transverse thing. Like you said, it's really not a problem unless she doesn't move by 36 weeks. I just have a feeling she won't!
Enjoy your pub meal tonight. I was trying to convince DH to take me out tomorrow, but he's completely engrossed in his studies at the moment and would rather stay home working on his portfolio! I really shouldn't complain as it means he can give up his other job and be home alot more. Poor bloke can't win  

Emma - I think Hannah is way too young for the cinema to be honest. I'm just intrigued to give it a go! Glutton for punishment and all that. For the sake of a couple of quid, I'm willing to try. If she hates it or gets bored after an hour then we'll leave. Just excited for her that there's a new movie out that she'll probably like! Besides I cannot watch Toy Story anymore!!! Or Shrek, Nemo, Bee Movie or Ratatouille!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Oh claire bless your DH he is so sweet

Annie let us know how the cinema goes with Hannah

Emma of course you didn't offend me

Had a lovely day with the boys, lots of playing outside and at soft play. Now they are in bed I am kicking back with pimms

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Ooooh, Donna - I could sooo drink a pimms and lemonade right now. I didn't miss alcohol one bit with Hannah - but this time, I am seriously missing a glass of red


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OMG - I'm going to be an Auntie!!! SIL has just been over with her pee stick in hand   Really pleased for her as she's waited a long time for it. Her boyfriend is a t**t but hey ho   

and double OMG - did anyone watch Katie & Peter last night? I doubt it - but the whole episode was based on a trip they made to the Luton Hoo!!! 

I was so excited and there was no one here to share it with


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh wow congratulations to SIL Annie, is this your first time of being an aunt?
OMG I wish I had seen katie and Peter now, is it repeated?

Pimms is going down nicely - feeling a bit sloshed

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Slosh away Donna - have one for me!

Yep, my first time being an Auntie   

Katie & Peter is repeated on ITV2 - have you got that one?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hope one of you are on here.  I have done something really stupid.  While out tonight I had a small amount of garlic mayonnaise dip and also a few spoonfuls of coleslaw.  I didn't realise about the raw egg thing.  We rang the restaurant to find out if they'd made them with raw eggs on site but they bought them in.  Does that mean it's ok or have I put my baby at risk of listeria?  I've rung NHS Direct but they said a nurse will call me back in the next 3 hours...

Am getting myself in a serious state.  Have tried to throw the meal up but only partly achieved.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Woooo - calm down hun. You'll be absolutely fine   You have not done any harm to you or your little person. I asked my MW the exact same thing because I was worried about coleslaw we had at work. They buy it in bulk, like most restaurants and she said that was fine. You need to be weary of any friends and family who want to be budding Gordon Ramseys and make stuff from scratch at home. 

Even then absolute worse case would be that you got a jippy tummy which I have been categorically told would do absolutely no harm to beanie - you'd just feel ****e!

I had a tummy bug at 7 weeks this time around. I was so sick I was puking up the lining of my stomach. I was dehydrated and didn't eat for months - little person just fine

So, honestly. I swear on everything. You are OK


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Do you really think so?  I'm in a right state!   I've googled it and as long as it was pasteurised rather than raw eggs (as you suggest, made either by the restuarant which they didn't or by family or friends) it seems to be ok.  All the web sites say you can get listeria if it is present in the unpasteurised eggs (that would be rare in the Uk, right? ?) but that if you do get it there is a high risk of miscarriage or fetal death or meningitus.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Claire Honey,

You are absoulutley fine, I hope NHS direct put your mind at rest to.
It sounds like what you have eaten was fine and you had it in such small amounts that even if there was raw egg present (whcih from what the resturant says there wasn't) I am sure it would have no effect.

So you don't stress yourself again like this have you got a list of things that you should avoid when pregnant?

Hope you managed some sleep last night ((hugs))

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - you (and baby) will be fine. Risk of listeria is absolutely minimal, and no risk at all if it was made from pasteursised egg. Hope you feel calmer today.

Annie - how exciting. Being an aunt is great!

Katie and Peter is my guilty secret when dh is out! When is that one repeated? I'd love to see it!

Donna - you've made me want Pimms now. Actually, I have some but no lemonade. 

Polly, Deedee - hello!

Popped over to SIL's this morning to see MIL who is staying there. Then had quick pub lunch at a lovely country pub, and Will behaved himself.   Just watching the tennis, but its a bit dull...


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Big Event went really well, so I am happy. I slept all morning today 

So sorry to hear that things are so bad for you Donna. I just want to give you a big . I don't know what else to say, but we are all here for you. Pimms sounds a very healthy reaction!

Deedee, if you get a sander from B&Q, be careful, I got one of their "own make" (has a different name, but their logo on the box), and it seems they don't make the sheets for it anymore! I gave them a month or two, as they said it was just a problem with the factory, but then I made them refund my money and bought a Black & Decker Mouse, for which you can always get sheets. More expensive    but at least it has some longevity.

Claire, I wonder if the country pub you went to for a meal was the BH in I? It is soooo fab - we have got in the habit of going for a (very expensive) drink there after work on Fridays. That is DH and me, obviously, not my staff & me (only one week until the last one actually leaves! woohoo!).

Hi to everyone else! 

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Polly, lovely to hear from you.  I was getting a bit worried. I forget that other people have busy lives! (or even lives).

We nearly went to _that_ pub today but took a wrong turning and stumbled across another very similar and equally good one nearby (H&H in OW  Dining pub of the year 2008, apparently).

Glad your Big Event went well. How on erath do you cope without any staff? Don't you get a bit lonely?

Feeling slightly  at the moment. Too much wine whilst watching Dr Who.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening  


Claire -Are you ok today? Have we managed to reassure you?

Donna  How are things your end?

Emma - Oooh, goodie. I'm glad I'm not the only fan. I'm not sure when it's repeated. I'll keep an eye out for you


Oooh, by the way - cinema went really well yesterday (smug mum moment) Hannah sat on DH's lap for the first 45 mins and she laughed so hard that all the other people were laughing at her - so cute! Then she stood next to us for the rest of it. Was really pleased with her....for a change!

However - went to a christening today where a huge group of friends were all attending. Hannah took one look at all her buddies and thought it was a play date   They were all a complete nightmare! Running around at the back of the church, screaming, jumping - it was mega stressful.

The day got better at the party though. They had a large hall so the kids went mad. Hannah is absolutely exhausted tonight! DH got completely trashed   all the men conviniently congregated at the bar and before you know it DH had sunk 10 of them   would it surprise you that he's asleep on the sofa right now


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Evening

Annie, I like Katie and Peter too, can't believe I missed one with the Luton Hoo! 

Donna, how are things today? 

Emma / Polly, I have no idea what the BH in I or the H&H in OW are!  DH and I have been puzzling over it and can't even come up with the place names! 

Afternoon Deedee.  How is the weather in Ireland?  It's pants here.

Very tired Claire here, who is not looking forward to going to work tomorrow.  My project was going t*ts up when I left last Friday and I am not looking forward to finding out exactly what state it is now in!  Yes I feel a little better, I've been reassured by your comments, and a few people have also told me that it is illegal to serve raw egg in a restaurant so I'm assuming it was pasteurised slop and ok.  Sorry for the panicky post, I guess I can't believe I'm even here.  Speaking of which, DH has just informed me that I am 'showing', and he thinks people will notice.   Surely not...?

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire, you are only little so you could well 'be showing' but in the early days it is only usually people who know you are pregnant that can see it, if that makes sense

Annie, Bless hannah at the cinema, I want to take the boys to a live stage show invloving all there favourite tv characters but still think they will be young for it.
DH will be suffering tomorrow then lol

Polly glad to have us back with us, can we know what the big day was all about?

Hello everyone else

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hola!

polly- thanks for that tip re the sander  Good to hear from you. Can you tell us what the Big Event was? Where are all your staff going?

Annie- A niece or nephew- how lovely! Glad the cinema was a success, cant wait to take Hannah- pity she's too young for SATC, I STILL havent seen it! I think i saw the beginning of that K&P episode-was it the one with her 30th birthday? Im SO annoyed it missed the Luton Hoo 

Claire- weather pants here too, Ive never seen so much rain. really looking forward to our break in Portugal, it feels so self indulgent but Im so going to chill out and enjoy doing the things I wont be able to for a looong time

Donna- sending big hugs your way  How are things at the moment?

Emma- pub lunch Mmmmmm did you have anything nice?  I cooked a yummy hot chicken salad for dins tonight but when i went to add the dressing (vital ingredient) at the end realised that DH had tossed it in the bin. I was NOT happy but he's promised to run me a nice bath later to make up for it. 

We ventured out and bought Hannah's first bed today. I went for the smaller toddler bed as she would look lost in a regular single and it was only £60 in IKEA. Tried her with just a cot duvet and pillow tonight, the first night without a sleeping bag to help ease the transition- so far so good....


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

We'd have to get on Yahoo for me to tell more about Big Events and staff  

Claire, I pm'd you about the pubs...but it sounds like you might have found a new one - how exciting - unless of course it was SPKATL??

Donna, how are things?

Love 
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Deedee - I forgot about your trip to Portugal. When do you go? I haven't even managed to have a night away with DH yet like I wanted to before this one arrives. Must get on the case! How did Hannah do in her new bed last night? Yes, it was the 30th birthday episode that had the Luton Hoo on it. I was so excited  

Polly - Shall we arrange a yahoo date? I can do tonight, weds or thurs?

Claire - You very well could have a little something there. Like Donna said, you got so slim before and doesn't the medication you're on make you a bit bloated? Could it be that DH is just so excited and is desperate to see something? - he really is just too cute  

Donna - Morning hun. I think that show is on in my town aswell. Is it the Milkshake Show?

Emma - Morning!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

So wet here. Just got soaked walking the dog. Going to go and look at aeroplanes at the Imperial War Museum this morning.

I wanted to do that Milkshake thing, but I think Will is too young. A year from now, maybe.

Polly - what is SPKATL, and should I know about it?

Thurs is good for Yahoo for me. MIL and dh are off to the cinema that evening.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon everyone,

Just did a lovely pilates class while my mum has the boys. I reallt enjoyed it and prefer it to yoga.

I saw Katie and Peter ;ast night I was so excited that they were at the luton hoo. It showed where we sat!!!!!

Annie, yes it was the milkshake one I was thinking of but think i'll have to wait a couple more years

Deedee how did Hannah sleep last night? we have tried to remove sleeping bags but the boys just wont settle and scream so I am at a loss as to what to do

Claire how was your first morning back at work? when is your scan?

Hello Emma and Polly

Things are okish here at the mo, Luke and I are not together but he is still staying here for the boys sake we will see how it goes. I have to do what is right by them

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just quickly, am snowed under at work!

Donna, hope things are going ok at home under the circumstances.  I'm thinking of you!

They repeated the Katie and Peter at the Luton Hoo and I missed it again!!!  What!

Emma, aeroplanes at the Imperial War Museum?!  Whatever floats your boat I suppose! 

Deedee, when are you off to Portugal?

Oh dear, can see boss coming back, scan is a week tomorrow Donna.

Back later (I hope).

Cx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

Claire - Wow, just one more week to go til we see Beanie again. How has the tiredness been lately?

Donna - I did consider taking Hannah, but thought better of it in the end  

Emma - Yep, soggy here too on and off. Lovely summer again   I have got bags and bags of summer maternity wear and barely worn any of it - typical!


No plans this arvo. Hannah is in Snoozy Town and I'm catching up with everyone while i have 5 mins. Could easily have joined Hannah in bed today!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Boss has gone again! 

Kind of bright weather-wise here right now, long may it continue.  Was pants this morning though!  Having said that, if it's going to be sh1te then I'd rather it was on a work day!

Annie, still feeling v v v tired.  I slept every afternoon for at least a few hours after we got back from Wales.  Wonder what would happen if I curled up under my desk for half an hour...


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire, tiredness should ease off in a week or so but for now rest whenever you can and make sure you take a proper lunch break away from your desk.
If you need to go to bed as soon as you get home then so be it, I often had to do that and L would wake me with some food then I'd sleep till morning (apart from night peeing of course)

Annie don't over do it you need to rest when you can to

I have cleaned the bedrooms, hovered the hall, dusted the living room and I am about to hoover the living room. Really wanted to tackle the bathroom but need to have a shower before I collect boys

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh after seeing The Luton Hoo on tv last night I really NEED to go there again

How about the 3rd August ?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

3rd is fine for me.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

3rd is fine for me, too.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Yea its all coming togther, hope the others can make the third ?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

3rd looks good for me too!


OMG - Cakegate! - how did I forget to tell you this?!? Cake at the kids party on Friday was chocolate. Was nice, but just didn't hit the spot. Was left mucho upset!

Then went to the christening yesterday and ....  ..... ate 4 slices of the stuff... and then... blagged the biggest slab of it to take home. I've got enough to last me about 3 days and that's big chunks of it.

If I do make it on the 3rd Aug, please don't judge the size of me  


Claire - I knew a girl I worked with who would get home from work at 5pm, go straight to bed and sleep through til the next morning when she was in the first trimester. It's un real how bad it is, isn't it? I bet you sleep well tonight after your first day back at work!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Arrrrggghhhh! All this talk of cake again is making me want some (again). We have nothing yummy in the house at all.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

3rd ok for me too

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Yea just Deedee to confirm now.

Polly could you pick me up from the station again please? is it easier for me to go to luton or luton airport

Hopefully if I keep up my diet and exercise I might look nice a slim by the 3rd  ha ha ha

Donna  xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - also happy to give you a lift if Polly can't/won't. Luton Airport is better - more and faster trains, and much easier to park outside for collecting people.
Please don't diet. I'm feeling fat the the moment.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

just need to check flights and if my friend in Camb is up for a visit then. I'll be back.....

D


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

OOhhh so excited


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh how fantastic!!!

Emma - please do not worry. I will the size of a house by then


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning All,

Any joy Deedee? I am really excited
Maybe I should bring you all a little something from ann summers, seeing as Katie had loads of free stuff when she was at the luton hoo

Claire how you feeling?

Emma what are you up to today?

Morning Polly and Annie

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Dull day here. I went to mother and toddler group, but it was cancelled and noone had told me. Bumped into a couple of others and went to the playground, but Will went into a total meltdown the moment we got there and had to be brought straight home. As soon as we got home he lay down on the floor and went to sleep.  I was craving sensible adult conversation today, so a bit disappointed.

Going to go into town later to get a few bits and bobs.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

- Emma. They never fail  

Getting really twitchy about the weather tomorrow. Lots of heavy rain forecast for my area. Just about to check for Flodd Warnings with the Environment Agency. I'll be very on edge tomorrow!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Annie, I will have everything crossed for you tomorrow with the weather.  I hadn't heard of any storms predicted.

Emma, how annoying about mother and toddler group and I'm afraid I did laugh at Will's behaviour!

Polly, I haven't been to any of those pubs you pm'd me, and I'd never have guessed the names!  I'll look at going to one for my birthday!

Deedee, any news from your friend in Cambridge?

Donna, how are things with you today?  OK?

I'm happy to pick up anyone who needs picking up too.

No more talk of cake please!!!  I had to make another crumble at the weekend, a mixture of apple and summer fruits, and it was gorgeous!  I haven't the time tonight to make another one!  I'm currently enjoying my allowance of 6 little squares of dark chocolate.   What it is to lead the high life...

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Claire will you not be able to enjoy the yummy cakes when we meet up? assuming we indulge in afternoon tea again


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - I'm counting on it


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

That Katie and Peter at Luton Hoo episode is on tv now....


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

what channel?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, found it


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

I am officially on flood watch. They're predicting a months rain fall in 24 hours and that's what flooded us last summer. I've been awake all night worrying to the point I now feel sick.

Obviously not going into work. Just about to take Hannah to nursery and then spend the morning moving things upstairs just in case. Then, I sit and wait.

The Out Laws are both at home if I need help.

Oh god, this can't happen to us again and not now. Saying some mighty big prayers today   

I'll let someone know if we do go under.....


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh Annie, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you today.  Please give us an update later. x

I saw the Katie and Peter thing just before I fell asleep!  Very interesting.

Donna, nope I won't be able to eat anything so sugary, because of my risk of gestational diabetes and any harm that such a spike in my blood sugar could cause the little one.  The same goes for the sandwiches because they are white and wholemeal bread which also cause me problems.  I'll also be off my metformin by then so double trouble.  I'll just have to make a low GI crumble ready for when I get home afterwards and think of that!

Lots of people about already today, so better go.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - thinking of you today. Hope your house stays dry.   

Claire - when do you have the test for gestational diabetes?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, how are things?  The rain's eased up here, hope it has for you.

Emma, I don't honestly know when I get tested.  It's standard at 28 wks but I'd bl**dy well hope before that for me!

I'm feeling a bit freaked today.  A girl on a pcos chat forum who was 10+3 has just found out she had a missed miscarriage weeks ago.  My sore (.)(.) are tailing off and I've felt very af like in the last few days so starting to feel a bit unsettled. 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - your boobs will stop feeling sore after the first few weeks. They'll feel sore again, on and off, as they grow. Af pains are growing pains. Really, you are fine and have nothing to worry about. 

My friend with gestational diabetes (at same hospital as you) is 28 weeks now, and had the test weeks ago. I'll ask her tomorrow. Think it was at about 12-16 weeks. Perhaps she had it early as she was very high risk. She had to have it twice (didn't work first time) and goes to a weekly or fortnightly diabetes clinic at the hospital.
I was hoping you might have had it and got the all clear before the meetup so you could eat cake.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hmm, I'm not sure but I thought gestational diabetes could develop at any time over the pg?  My acupuncturist/nutritionist was of the very strong opinion that I could not change my diet significantly at all (except to increase calcium intake and things like that) because I am sharing my blood with the baby, and even if i don't get GD my insulin will peak from any sugar / bad carb surges which would be bad all round.   I don't fully understand it TBH so anything your friend says would be very welcome!

Well they're more af feelings rather than pains... I'm probably just being paranoid but I'm a bit shell shocked about this girl's news as I thought she was doing ok.  I feel bad too as two days ago she was panicking about her pg and I said she should try to relax and think instead about her baby growing inside her.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

Feeling alot happier now. The rain hasn't been half as bad as I thought it was going to be . There has also been a tanker in our street today, emptying the drains. Cross with myself for getting in such a state. 

Been out with MIL for a couple of hours to calm me down and stop me pacing the house... only after I'd seen the tanker. I felt instantly reassured that we weren't being left to cope alone  

Sorry to be such a drama queen  


Claire - It's so unsettling when people you know get bad news. It's a worry enough as it is and then things like this happen and it sends you reeling and questioning absolutely everything. The AF pains really are normal and like Emma said, will be the pains of little person growing. 
I was always reassured with the fact that if you've seen a heartbeat at 8 weeks or more, that the chances of miscarriage are then incredibly small  
I agree with your accupuncturist that any sudden change in your diet may not be a good idea, but perhaps you could have a little treat later on   If you didn't want to though, I would absolutely understand that; we all would. We know how much this means to you and you wouldn't want to risk anything over a scone! 


Oooh, one of my neighbours just knocked the door. She says I'm the 4th neighbour she's seen today who has stayed off work sick with worry. Honestly, what have our lives come to around here


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

You weren't a drama queen at all Annie, it's perfectly understandable that you'd want to stay and try to protect your home, I wouldn't expect anything else from a caring mum. 

Yeah, don't think I'll be indulging in cake anytime soon.  I've already made a few allowances diet wise as the soya and linseed bread has started to make me gag, I've taken to drinking milk and putting it on my cereal for the baby which I'm not supposed to do (had been soaking homemade muesli in water overnight and eating with a little yoghurt) and the crumble and dark chocolate are new additions.  I daren't add anything else!

Thanks for your comments Emma and Annie.  Re the 8 weeks heartbeat, I've read that too, and I do try to take solace that I saw it at 9 weeks.  But I don't have any 'pains' at all, just tension feelings.  I suppose as you say I'm just freaked by what's happened to this other girl.  

That was more me, me, me than I intended, sorry.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Excuse moi Claire, but I know how scary these early days can be - so if you want to come on here for some reassurance then you do it. Don't ever hold back because you're scared of being too "me, me me"


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - glad you're ok. I kept trying to check out the weather in your area but couldn't get any of the weather sites to load. I guess everyone is fretting about the rain.

I think I have one (and maybe 2) ill boys. After googling (always the most reliable method of diagnosing ) I have concluded that Will has slapped cheek, and this afternoon Robin is looking a bit red of cheek too.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, sorry to hear W and possibly R have slapped cheek!  Is there medicine for it or do you have to just sit it out?

Annie, I'm still so pleased that the rain didn't affect you.  And also very pleased that they sent that tank thing out, that must be reassuring in itself that they are taking it seriously and have the necessary measures in place.  

Look, no mention of me at all there!  

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire  

No medicine, just ride it out. Once the rash appears they are no longer contagious. Will is very lethargic, grumpy, and has a fever. There is a risk of miscarriage in the infectious period. I'm desperately trying to think of pg people Will may have been in contact with in the past week or so. I desperately want to go out tomorrow (going stir crazy stuck at home in the rain), but I don't think I can is he is all red - people will worry.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah recently someone here had it or their son had it or something, and they emailed round so that the pg people who'd come into contact with this person were aware.  

Oh poor Will being all red! 

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Still raining here   I have examined all the weather reports for the 100th time and they are mostly saying that the rain is going to ease off between now and 7pm  

I won't be happy until I see sunshine tomorrow  

Just sat here stapling together my petition. My neighbour is just amazing and has been out in the rain all afternoon talking to residents and telling them we're coming round at the weekend with these forms to sign. Before we send them off to the MP though, she wants us to get in the local press for maximum effect. I hate the cheesy photos they put in our paper. All posed together putting on angry faces, waving our bits of paper. I can't bare the thought of it. People I know will see it!!! BUT... I want to feel safe in my house again, so what's a girls to do.... get a wicked make-over and got for it OK! stylie  

See Claire - taking over the all about me title  


Emma- not that I doubt your google diagnosis in the slightest -but would it be worth having slap cheek confirmed? You might be suffering cabin fever unnecssarily? It needs to go on the boys medical records aswell if they have had it - for future reference. I had to call my GP to let him know Hannah had the c.pox.

Just a thought   Hope they are both better soon regardless!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, I am imagining myself doing a sun dance (I can't actually do one as I'm in the office!).

I am stuck here in the office until 6pm today as DH has to work late.   Well, I'm not doing any work that's for sure, I shall be doing some internet surfing or something, perhaps I can look up what's on tv tonight.......................


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Location, location, location.....
and Corrie

I'm still not watching Big Brother. Dh can't believe it and thinks I'll crack.

Annie - you'll have to point at a drain and look very glum. Perhaps Hannah could point at it too.

Going to see GP on Friday for me so I'll mention it then.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

That's a good idea, Hannah looking glum and pointing at a drain!  That should pull some heart strings!!!!!!!!!!!!

Location and Corrie... well hopefully I'll be home in time .  DH is now not leaving until 6.15 which means I'm stuck here until 6.30 and won't get home until 7.30 if I'm lucky!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Anybody watching the outlaw births program on 5?

I hope you weren't to late getting home Claire

Annie I really hope you have some impact and that the sun is shining bright for you tommorrow

Emma poor you with 2 poorly children (atleast you get it all over in one go)

Polly have you slowed down a little since your big day?

Deedee how are you, overseas?

Nothing much to report here, Had B12 injection today

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Please tell me i've made a mistake and it's still the middle of the night  

No?, damn it. I am soooo tired. I actually closed my eyes while I waited for the pc to boot up  

And I've just seen that no-one picked up my work for me yesterday and now I want to throw things. If anyone ever phones in sick, I am the first person to offer to take their work for them.. and I work part bloody time   aaarrrggghhhh!!!!

Donna - I had full intentions of watching that programme in bed and then promptly fell asleep. Was it any good?

Claire - Did you get home at a decent hour in the end?

Emma - You're not going to the Dr for slapped cheek aswell are you   


Right, going to go cheer myself up with a bacon and egg buttie. Back later, if I'm not dozing under my desk


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Will seems his nomal self again today, thank goodness. The jury's still out on whether Robin is going down with it. I hope not.

No, I don't have it. Got to go back to see GP about the pill, to check all is well. I'm still not sure about it as I keep forgetting to take it and I wonder if it is preventing me from losing weight.

Annie - a lovely sunny - and dry - day here. Hope its the same with you. Hope you make it through the day without falling asleep.

Donna - I didn't fancy that programme. Thought it might be a bit gory!
How are things with you and dh/h?

Hope everyone else is Ok. 

MIL may, or may not, be coming round today. I'll be the last to know.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Well Ive spoken to my Camb buddy and sods law she'll be away on hols the first two weeks in August. Ive also just found out that DH will be going on a course on 3rd August (in Cambridge of all places!!)

Sorry you'll have to eat yummy cake and drink posh tea without me  

I managed to catch the K&P episode-yeah! What a stroppy cow she is, my DH despairs when I watch it as he really can't stand the woman. It was great to get more of a nosey around the hotel though.

Claire- Gosh I really didnt realise that your diet was so strict. Is it because of the PCOS? How long do you have to follow it? All your worries and concerns are perfectly normal, the first trimester turns you into a paranoid android but you will start to relax a bit when 2nd trimester comes around. Everything will be just fine, you are doing all the right things 

Emma- Slapped cheek? What on earth is that? sounds nasty

Annie- omigod how worrying for you, you are just right staying off work. How is the weather with you now?   at the photo of Hannah pointing at a drain

Donna- What was the outlaw birth prog about?

Not much to report here either. We have holidays over here on 12th and 13th but because it's a weekend we are off Monday and Tuesday. Getting excited about Portugal although I know Ill miss H so much and spend most of the time calling home


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Deedee - Oh that's so typical. Can we do later in the month or early September perhaps? I seriously will be massive by then, but willing to put up with fat jokes  

Honestly, go and enjoy Portugal. Don't spend it worrying about H. She'll be having a ball   When are you going?

i'm trying very hard not to be really envious   I desperately wanted a "babymoon", but alas it's not to be. I shall be making up for it next year though!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

I really dont want to miss the meet, can everyone else do later in the month or early Sept?

Annie we go next Friday morning, its an early one-6:30 flight  but hey hoo Ill sleep on the plane- BECAUSE I CAN!!!  I plan to do nothing more than lie on a sunlounger, read, eat and sleep- aahhhh bliss!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi All,

Of course we can arrange it later in the month we can't have a meet up with a member missing.

The outlaw program was about mothers who were having there babies at home without any medical care at all and had had none throughout there pregnancy so were doing it all 'au natural'

Kooks how are you?

Emma glad will seems better, how is Robin?

Annie if its any consolation I am dog tired today and I'm not even pregnant

Claire how are you?

Donna x x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Donna, Im sorry I missed that prog- er hello? what are these women thinking? I read something in one of those pregnancy mags about a woman who gave birth on her own at home without any help as her DH slept in the room next door (she didnt want to disturb him! ) 

Toilets, floors and sinks cleaned and a  basket of ironing is calling, onwards......


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Any other date is fine with me (other than Sun 27th July). I have no life. ;

Claire - spoke to my Gestational Diabetes friend. She had her first test at 14 weeks (but passed out and was sick so they couldn't do it), and the second (successful) one at 17 weeks. She said that it was very, very unusual to have it this early on and 28 weeks is the norm (and in accordance with NICE guidelines). They only do it early if you test positive for glucose at your booking appointment _and _ have a big risk factor such as weight (she is a rather large lady - hope she's not reading this ). She knows everything there is to know about GD (she is that kind of person) and her view was that you were a very low risk for it - slightly higher than no risk because of the PCOS, but still very small indeed. Her view was that there was no point hassling the hospital to do the test early as there are no clinical grounds for it at the moment. Hopefully you won't need it at all.
She suggested you read the NICE guidelines about it all, and is going to email me some websites that might interest you.

I have 2 grumpy boys again today. Will seemed ok this morning, but is now out of sorts again, and Robin is very whingy (which isn't like him at all). I have dispensed Calpol and hope it passes soon.

Still don't know if MIL is coming round. I hope she's not expecting me to cook a meal for her.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sweet Lord, the heartburn has been outrageous today. I have been necking Gaviscon straight out of the bottle.

Oooh - smug Mum moment... Hannah did a wee wee on the big girl toilet this afternoon   I haven't done any formal traning. She's just been showing an interest as her friends at nursery are doing it. I won't bore you with the entire performance - but she did it and I was soooo chuffed   I never knew wee wee could be so exciting  

Deedee - I think I can do most other Sundays at the end of August/early September. I feel sick with envy, I really do. I know I keep saying it, but I was a girl who was used to 2 exotic holidays a year at one point so any one else jetting off to the sunshine makes me wanna cry with jealousy   Oh, where have my Maldives days gone  


Donna - aaah, one of these women was on This Morning talking about her experience doing it au natural. Crazy *****es. I want the drugs!!!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Later is ok for me too 

I am soooo tired too - I am so behind with everything, because I keep needing to do exit interviews and handovers and goodbye lunches....  And today, I went to complete a Really Important piece of work (only a five figure sum riding on it  ) which I had been assured by one of the people who left that there was only one last thing to do (email it) and discovered that it is totally useless and I have to do it all over again. This is something that was "being done" all during the year, and now I have to it all over again by tomorrow afternoon. And my computer is sick and in hospital.  . Really, is there anyone in the world who actually cares about doing  a good job, or has any intelligence and common sense? I am really   about it all. That is it: no more Mrs Nice Person, I am going to be the boss from hell with any new staff. 

Rant over. For now!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - how infuriating! Hope you get it done (and manage some sleep too).   

I was going to moan about my   MIL, but that seems a bit trivial now.

So tired I just want to   this evening, but hope a plate of pasta will restore me to normal spirits.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Evening,

Yes I watched that outlawed birth programme last night, what on earth were they thinking!

Deedee, absolutely, we must move the date!  I can do later in August and the beginning of September.

Annie, well done to Hannah for her big girls wee wee!  

Emma, what did MIL do?  Thanks for that info on GD.  I really do hope that I don't get it, although my cons seems to think it's something to keep an eye on.  I have had an appt through to see him on 25th July, sounds like a booking in appointment but I'd be surprised if I'm having that with a consultant but it talks about going through medical history, taking bloods, etc.   Might ring the hospital tomorrow and ask them about it.

Polly, sorry about the Really Important piece of work, I hope you're not up all night.  I have an agency who have just produced something which is also Really Important and also Rubbish.  I'm beginning to think I'm going to have to do it again myself. 

Donna, how are things with you?

Well girls, I'm working from home tomorrow.  Bring on the DVDs!  I've had a hard week, a long day in a new processes workshop (what could be more boring, and they tried to ply us with scones, jam and cream and of course I couldn't have any so they went and got me an apple - oh, cheers!) and I'm knackered so I figure I deserve it. 

Still feeling a little on edge about things.  My boobs were much less sore today and yesterday.   And I'm worried I don't feel any growing pains in any region...  We've cancelled the Med holiday as couldn't leave it any longer without being liable for a huge whack of the bill so feeling a bit panicky and like I've jinxed it.

Now, where is my DH with the cheese I sent him out to get?!!  I'm desperate for some toasted fruit loaf and I can only eat it if I balance it with something like cheese...........

Back tomorrow, will be going to bed after my supper!

Claire x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma, I want to hear all about MIL! I am sooo sick of my own problems, it would be great to hear a rant about something else!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm feeling a bit happier now. That may be down to the 2 glasses of red wine I've drunk.   

MIL story isn't that interesting really....

There is a festival going on in our nearby town this month. Tonight there is a film show, something to do with WW1 or 2 - right up MIL's street. Coincidentally she is staying with SIL at the moment, as they are off to France tomorrow for the day. Dh told her about this film and offered to take her. The plan was that they'd meet there, nothing more, nothing less. I kept asking dh if he was sure that she would go straight there and not come here first (I don't mind her coming, but I want to know about it in advance). Yes, yes, he says.

Fast forward to 5.30 pm. I'd had an afternoon of Will whining, and Robin screaming pretty much all afternoon. She walked into this scene. She then proceeded to tell me why I was doing everything wrong. Told me Robin was crying from hunger (I knew he wasn't). To shut her up I made his milk early and tried to feed him. That upset him even more. Then she realised that I didn't have a meal prepared for her. I acted all innocent and said I assumed dh had made plans for the two of them to get something in town. She just went on and on and on. In the end I swooped both boys upstairs for bathing, milk, stories etc and dragged it out for as long as possible just to stay out of her way.
Dh didn't get in until after 7 (film not until 8 so not the end of the world), and she was getting eevery twitchy  - 'if he's not here in 5 mins I'm going back to SIL's' etc. Iwanted to sya 'don't let me stop you', but didn't.
It was just not what I needed after a crappy afternoon and I couldn't be bothered to pander to her demands (bad DIL).

She's popping back at the weekend to collect her dog (we're looking after it at the moment because she's too busy  )

Rant over, feel better now.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Polly big hugs to you, wish I could help

Emma couldn't MIL just helped you? or would that be out of the question. What is it with MIL's

Claire good on you for having a DVD day. You will worry like this untill lil one is born and then the worryign doesn't stop just changes so get used to it hun, Anxiety is always worse near a scan so trust me how you feel is healthy and normal

Annie, wow good on Hannah. We have started introducing the potty to the boys but are not making a big thing about it at the moment. I think Ryan may miss the potty altogether and go straight for the toilet

Deedee can't remember what i was going to say to you but howdie any way

Any date is good for me to as far as I can tell

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

It's quiet on here today! 

Emma, oooh re MIL, not surprised you were annoyed!  Now I remember why it's good to have a MIL who doesn't speak to you! 

Donna, how are things going with you and at home?

Morning everyone else.  Is anyone doing anything nice at the weekend?

Donna you may be right about my anxiety as it's picked up the nearer the scan I get!   Nothing much to report here.  I've done two loads of washing (as my mum / personal assistant is on holiday!) and about to watch some films on Sky + while eating my lunch.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Nothing much going on here either. I'm making some bread because we've run out and I can't be bothered to go shopping. It doesn't look too promising at the moment.

Claire - sounds like you're enjoying your day at home.

Polly - hope you managed to get everything done in time.

Annie - you're unusually quiet today....

Donna, Deedee - hello!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah, am watching Charlotte's Web at the moment! 

Hope the bread turns out ok... think I'm going to have to make another crumble!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh I loved that book. Not seen the film though.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

One of my fave books when I was an little girl  

Sorry, forgot to say I wouldn't be around today. I was on a workshop followed by an exam. All riveting stuff - not!

Emma - MIL sounds lovely as always   


Claire - Only a few more days to go until you see Beanie again   I have always gotten ridiculously anxious before scans and on the actual days, have been known to get in such a state that I have heaved in the hospital loos before going in. So, in a nutshell, I totally get it - but take it from a nervous wreck -  you'll be just fine   Enjoy your weekend  



DH has gone out with the lads on a poker night (lucky him!) I'm going to head to bed shortly and watch Big Bro. Night xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie, what did you think of the BB eviction result?  I was very pleased!  Workshop and exam, sounds fascinating!  Is that related to your profession?

Emma, how did the bread turn out?

Donna, how are you today?

Morning Polly, Deedee and anyone else who's reading.

I know I'm getting more anxious as the scan gets nearer but I'm also very frightened because of what pcos does.  I go on another chat forum as you know for girls with pcos and there were quite a few who got pregnant around the same time I did, a bit of a wave in fact, and approaching half have miscarried either obviously with bleeding or going to a scan to find out that their baby died several weeks earlier.  There have been a few in the last few days alone including the one I mentioned the other day and it's really freaked me out to find out about yet another one yesterday who had a scan with heartbeat at 6 wks but at the next scan at 10 wks the baby had died.  I said to DH that it feels like how in WW1 they had to run out of the trenches towards the enemy under fire knowing a lot of them wouldn't make it.  That's how this feels, like I'm running towards a healthy pregnancy along with all these other girls and wondering if I'll be one of the lucky ones or not, and feeling bad for wishing it's not me that gets knocked out.  It probably sounds a bit dramatic and I am being a bit overemotional at the moment  but it's the only way I can explain it.

Right, I must compose myself, my mum and dad are back from their hols and are coming round soon to see how I am.  It was their first question to DH when he picked them up from the airport, how was I.  I doubt me sobbing away is going to be reassuring!  Perhaps some more crumble would help.....

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aww, Claire. You described your feelings really well there and I totally get it. I wish there was something I could say to make it better for you. We have no choice but to wait and see what happens on Tuesday. Just know we're all sharing your anxiousness, fears and doubts and are wishing you the happiest of news next week.

I've got everything crossed for you and if it helps just a teeny bit - I'm feeling really confident


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Just wanted to wish you all the best for your scan tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. What time is it?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire  - hope all goes well tomorrow, and that the scan gives you some peace of mind.

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm good Emma. Feeling a little bit like Erin Brokovich lately! I sent my petition out and opened a whole can of worms! My door has not stopped since Friday night with neighbours coming over for a chat, to offer help, to say thanks for starting something.

Then, I had some guy who seemed a bit stand off-ish to start with who has turned out to be Mr Wonderful. He's done ALOT of work already, so we're now combining efforts.

Just one pompous old git who e-mailed me today saying he couldn't possibly sign my petition as certain elements do not apply to him   It was a really condesending message. Wishing me luck with my efforts!  

I'm co-ordinating press, tv, MP's, local councillors. It has all just taken a life of it's own. I have been out pacing the streets, talking to people, meeting with others residents and seeing what they have been up to - all weekend. I fell into bed at 9.15pm last night after being out from 5pm! 

Just hope it all comes to something


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow Annie that's quite some campaign you've got going there. Good for you! I don't know how you do it. You must be one of these people who bloom when pg - thought they were mythical.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh, it gets better Emma. I've just had an e-mail from my local councillor asking how I am getting on and what he can do to help   It's all picking up some pace now. I just wish Polly leved nearby (not in a flood area of course  ) but I'd feel better having her on board  

How are the boys doing anyway? Are they both better now?


Once again - Love to Claire today


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Boys are fine now, thank you, Annie. Will was basically alright by the weekend. Robin was very out of sorts all weekend, but is on the mend now. I'd forgotten how horrific it was having a baby that screams all day long.

Very dull here at the moment. I seem to spend all my time cleaning and tidying. Got a man coming to measure up for carpets and flooring tomorrow, and need to clear the floor of all the clutter.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thinking of you Claire, Hope all is well when you see beanie

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Incredible.  Was ok.  Shame there isn't an icon for immense relief or I would have used it!  Baby measures 12w3d but I think I am 12w0d, am I right in thinking they are only accurate to + or - five days?

I've also spoken to my consultant who has told me to immediately stop taking the metformin (and not taper it off, just not take any more at all - which seems weird as won't my body go into shock?!) and stop the cyclogest (yippee!) but I have to take the junior aspirin to 34 weeks.  He said the metformin will not protect against miscarriage after 12 weeks so in that light I guess there's no point in taking it, I wonder if that's because the placenta takes over doing things from my silly hormones?   Cons was a bit abrupt with me as I texted him 3 times with additional questions and he ended up ringing me! 

Also had the midwife on the phone by sheer coincidence, I have to book in to see her a week on Wednesday at 14 weeks.

Sorry for the me post and I hope I haven't upset anyone by going on about this, it wasn't my intention, it has so taken over my being just lately.

Annie, it's great about your petition and counsellor and everything, sounds like you're doing a stirling job.  Can understand why you want Polly on board, I feel like that when I'm dealing with difficult staff and even more difficult agencies!

Emma, glad the boys are doing ok now.  Bless.

Donna, how are things with you?

Deedee, any suggestions of a revised date for meeting up?

Polly, how are things with you?

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Glad it went well Claire. Must be a huge relief. Now you can relax and enjoy it all.  Will there be side effects of coming off the Metformin?
I hate to tell you, but the hormones do silly things to you all the way through, and beyond.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- So glad that you can relax a bit now but Emma's right, those pesky hormones will have you at their mercy for a while yet 

Go Annie, Go Annie, Go Annie, there is no stopping you now mrs, sounds like you have got the masses behind you now. Best of luck with it all  

Emma- Glad the boys are feeling a bit better  I too seem to be continuously cleaning and tidying, its never-ending 

Donna and Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

sorry not been around. Glad to hear that the scan went ok, Claire, but of course it would!

I am still madly busy - comes from having no staff, I guess   but feeling happier. I don't really think that based on that, any of you would want me around, Annie and Claire - although nice to feel wanted. Apparantly I am a control freak for wanting people to earn their wages - which means (to me) slightly more than turning up, flirting with suppliers and drinking tea. Hmm. I'll get over it, but feeling v fedup for the moment.

Emma, who did you get for the carpets and flooring in the end? We have finally got some samples to choose the new covers for our sofa - only been four months to get this far! BTW, I never heard of slapped cheek, I had to look it up! Is it a new thing?  

Annie - well done with the petition - you shouldn't have to live in such fear, so go for it girl! You can be much scarier than me, I bet!

DeeDee - a new date please!

Donna - how are things with you? Is it getting any better with H? Any worse? How are you hun?
Ok, must go to bed. Take care all

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - RELIEF!!!  - You can say that again! I couldn't get online last night (another problem to add to my list  ) and then couldn't sleep all night worrying about you. I am so over the moon for you       

Thrilled to bits that it all went well. What was beanie up to then?... I want detail of the entire appointment from start to finish!

Can we have a ticker now pleeeease  

Are you going to tell friends and work colleagues yet or hold on a bit longer?

Yaaay! - You're going to be a Mummy    We are deffo having champagne at our next meet up. Even if we just have a sip  

Deedee - I was just wondering. Will we need to have our meet before you reach a certain point? Can you fly on domestic flights after 28 weeks?
oooh, I am with you on the never ending round of cleaning too. As much as I love it, it's getting on my last nerve lately  

How's your bumpie doing? Lots of kicking around? Have you been feeling well lately?



Emma - Glad the boys are much better. I'm trying hard not to remember what it's like having a crying baby in the house  

Donna - How are things with you hun? Long time no hear  


Polly - I sooo wish you were my Boss. I would love to work for someone with such a work ethic   I hope things will start easing off for you soon, before you wear yourself out  


Well - things continue to plough ahead in our fight to be flood free! We have the local press coming to take pictures and do various stories tonight as we approach the 1 year anniversary date. We had a little strategy meeting at my neighbours house last night and it makes me giggle when I think about us 2 ladies and now a chap aswell congregating in her little house preparing to take on all these Big Wigs! 
I have had one shirty e-mail from 1 resident who seems to think he can do all this work by himself   Yeah, Good Luck with that Buster   Really condesending message he sent me, but I feel like I held my own  
The neighbours continue to knock on my door at all hours - 9pm last night   some lovely old chap telling me what he thinks I need to be doing   - he was quite sweet really.

Right - got some more e-mails to fire off to the Powers that Be


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Sorry Annie, I assumed you'd see my post!   Sounds like it's all going well at Headquarters, I'm sure the bigwigs won't know what's hit them!

Deedee, about that date in August / September......?

Polly, I agree with Annie, I'd love a boss like you.  What I can't bear is a boss who lets team members get away with doing nothing / very little, I prefer to know where I am and what I need to do! 

Donna, how are you and H?  You're so quiet at the moment, I miss you!

Morning Emma, doing anything nice today?

Scan was terrifying at first when you can't see the screen but I could see she was clicking on things so I assumed it was ok.  Instead of having to turn the little screen, they have a big flat screen thing directly in front of the bed where you lie and they switch that on for you to see after a few minutes, it was amazing.  It took a while to get 3 pictures as he/she wouldn't keep still! 

Next hurdle - the nuchal scan on Sunday!  I get the results on Monday evening.  I've decided to wean myself off my metformin tablets over a week or so rather than just go cold turkey, but will stop the cyclogest now.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - glad the campaign is going great guns. Will you be on TV?

Polly - sorry you still have work hassles. I think you'd be a great boss, fwiw. I'd much rather work for someone who kept me busy. 

The carpet place isn't the one you recommended   but I haven't ruled them out. Just getting quotes at the moment, but I want it done asap. It is for carpet upstairs and wooden flooring downstairs. Got someone coming from that small place in town just a bit along from Wilkinsons. 

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh, another look at beanie and some more piccies for the album. That's great that the results come back so quickly. Are they doing blood tests aswell for you?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - sorry, we crossed. might be on tv in the near future - eeek! i hope I can wangle out of that one too!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, on TV! 

Emma, Good luck with the carpets and flooring, hope you get something sorted!

Yes, blood test as well.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Awww, lovely ticker Claire. Brought a lump to my throat to see it there finally   Bet there were times you never thought you'd be adding one on here   You've been through such a lot in the last 12 months, I'm really happy for you and proud of you aswell for getting through it all  

Yeah - TV!!!! Although just local and who watches that, right? I've got the sweats just thinking about being in the local press


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

oooh Annie - tell us when you'll be on tv. I can change regions for the local news and watch you!

I _like_ watching the local news.....


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

- sorry Emma, I was just trying to make myself feel better about being on there (if I have to)

I was hoping for something a bit more glam! - Do you think Phil & Fern would have me on This Morning? Perhaps Nicky Clarke could give me a new hair-do at the same time


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire - lovely ticker - you're so lucky  

Annie - tv - great - and we all want to know where and when! I used to get on tv & radio quite a bit at one time, so if you want any tips about how to deal with nerves, just ask. You'll be fantastic, in my opinion, as you have a very clear personality, which is a real help. You can take a bit of control with the press - have you though how you all want to come across in the photo? You maybe covered it all with the meeting last night, but if you have an idea of what you would like the picture to say, then you need to have the props ready for the photo shoot. Isn't Claire in Marketing? Maybe she might have some ideas? Oh oh, bossy Polly again!

Bless you all for wanting me as a boss - did feel a bit   yesterday, and you really helped.

Donna, please post something more than your little sad face yesterday. I know it is hard, but tell us something about what is going on.  .

Deedee - date!!

Koots, are you still with us?

Emma, how was the carpet man?

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Carpet man was good, thank you. Unless the price is horrific I think I'll go with them. They are local, seem pleasant, and can do it fairly quickly. I cant live with my awful, awful carpet any longer!

A question for all you DIY and house renovation experts. The chappie said that I should go for the best laminate (Quick Step?) rather than proper wood because it is much more hard-wearing (able to tolerate shoes, dog claws, spillages etc). Does that sounds right?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire great news about scan and I love the ticker

Sorry I am quiet just don't know what to say, going back to bed in a lil while

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

How are things with you and (d)h? Did he get his scan results?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Donna, I'm really glad you've posted something.  Please keep talking to us. 

Polly, I know and believe me I don't underestimate just how fortunate I am.  Are you planning on hiring more staff, or as Annie and I are already taken are you going to just carry on solo?! 

Emma, I can totally understand you wanting the carpets changed, once I set my mind to something and decided that the existing one was completely unbearable, things tended to move swiftly!  What colour carpets are you going for?  I'm beginning to think our pale beige/cream ones may have been a mistake.......!  With wood, I know that oak-effect is far far more durable than real oak, as the latter gets easily dented and needs more maintenance, so I wonder if this applies to all wood.  We went oak-effect in our hallway in the end and I still think it looks fab.  Cheaper too!

Annie, I'll watch if you're on TV!  Don't think I'd be much use although yes Polly is right I do work in Marketing, it's been years since I did the creative side of things, I now work in strategy and product development (it sounds boring, and mostly it is!).

Thanks for the ticker comments.  It was a big decision!  I've gone for something quite gender-neutral but that still has my favourite colour (pink!) in it!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - nice ticker! You can always change to a gender specific (blue  ) one at 20 weeks.

Going for a grey/beige/neutral colour carpet upstairs. Not wool, because apparently that stains more easily.

Back later, squawky child...


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Now Emma, you know I'm not having a gender scan! 

Wool stains?  Oh dear. 

Claire x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma - we thought about getting wood for kitchen and bathroom once, and were told in no uncertain terms that it is not good for anywhere where there is water....so on that basis, and given that you will have the opportunity for all kinds of spills with two small boys in the house, plus the odd bottle of wine, it might be better to go for the best laminate. 

oh, it is so quiet and peaceful in here today - but yes, I am going to look for more and better staff soon. Just bad timing given the school holidays, but I need to go for it.

Donna, come and talk some more when you feel up to it. Would a yahoo chat help?

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - do you have any staff at all now?

Thank you for the advice on spills. We spill a _lot_ here (and most of it is down to my clumsiness ).


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Do not buy real wood!!! It looks lovely when it's first laid but I have absolutely ruined mine in 7 months with my high heels. The wood is so soft and now has tiny little heel spots sunk in it. It's scratched to bits with DH's golf clubs being slung on it, buggies, shoes, toys! Save yourself the cash and the dissapointment. Have real wood when the boys have grown up and moved out  


Claire - Oh come on, we can try and change your kind can't we   Surely you won't make us wait another 100 + days to confirm it's a boy?


Polly - Yep, already on the case. Told them I don't want one of their typical cheesy snaps where they have the subjects pulling miserable or angry faces. They're bloomin awful. Just a simple picture of a group of neighbours. 
Good luck with hiring your new team. hope you find a good bunch


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Well girls, if you get a chance - go and see Mama Mia! It's absolutely brilliant. 

The photos for the local paper seemed to go really well last night. Around 40 people turned up for the group shot which was pleasing. Hannah shockingly didn't want to perform last night and was asked by the photographer to leave the group   Usually whenever there is a camer she is the first to strike a pose and say cheese. Last night she just wanted to play around and annoyingly keep saying "Hello Everybody".

We all lingered afterwards for a good chat and there's a lovely community spirit now, aswell as a strong desire to kick **** with all these agencies involved. 

Oh, and I got told off by the photgrapher for smiling! I'm a naturally smiley person, it was hard for me to look sad! Miserable old git


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, glad the photo shoot went well!  Will we be seeing you on the cover of Cosmo next?!  Where on earth did you get that icon from!!!

Emma, so are you going real wood or laminate? And what sort of wood?  Oh, I miss the DIY days.......... 

Donna, how are you today?

Polly, good luck with the hiring!

Deedee, hope the weather's better with you.

Absolutely no way you will be changing my mind about the gender thing!  Give it up!!!!!!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire  - If I can't win you over I might have to start nagging your DH to find out what flavour you've got on board! 

I have no idea how I got that icon! I typed the word ar*e and it seems to have appeared from nowhere. How cool!

Cosmo not with my pregnancy triple chins and fat bottom. I swear this child is growing in my bum cheeks. I can feel it swaying from side to side as I walk. Not nice!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie. I used to be able to feel Robin pushing down on all my bits _down there_. Most uncomfortable.  

I did laugh at you being told not to smile!

Claire - I'm going for laminate. The stuff that looks (vaguely) like wood and is laid in planks. Not cheap, but hopefully it will last alright. I've just confirmed it with them. Going to have the carpet (except our bedroom) done next week, and the downstairs floor done at the start of August. I'm so excited! I'll be able to invite people round to visit. At the moment the carpet looks so awful that I can't.

Feeling more than a little  today. I've become good friends with one of the local mothers. She has a son a bit older than Will and we're really on the same wavelength. But today she's told me that they're moving away (her husband has a new job). Its great for them - better money, better house - but I'll really miss them. I hope we'll stay in touch but they'll be too far away for anything other than occasional visits. Oh well, these things happen.

How is everyone else?

Polly - hope you are coping at work.
Donna - would it help to post about how you're feeling?
Deedee - hope you continue to bloom!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Emma, that's so sad. I bet you'll miss your friend so much. Make sure she has e-mail when she moves!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi guys,

Just a quickie as we've got a really early start tomorrow (4:30am! ) Just want to say 'cheerio' and ill be back next tues to catch up on all the goss.

Can't wait to get some sun on my pale and pasty skin, mind you, did anyone see '10 years younger'? That would make you want to wear factor 50+ at all times! 

Night night and have a good weekend everyone, whatever you get up to,

luv D xo


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh Deedee, I missed you   Happy Holidays!!!!


OMG! - I've been asked to go on local radio now   As if having my picture in the paper wasn't enough. I feel sick  

What if I sound really ditsy and/or proper oo-er Country Girl. 

Not that I've been sleeping well lately as it is, but this will finish me off


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - you'll be great! Remember to sound cross, not happy and smiley!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Deedee, sorry I missed you.  Have a Happy Holiday! 

Annie, you're gonna be a star!    You'll have your own trailer and make up consultant next!

Emma, so is the laminate to look like oak, beech, etc?  (You can tell I miss my DIY can't you!)  Sorry to hear your friend is moving away, that sort of thing always seems to happen to me!  Hopefully you can keep in touch.

Donna, are you ok?  I hate that you're so quiet.  

Polly, morning, hope work isn't too bad today.

Does anyone have any nice plans for the weekend?  Tonight we're going to dinner at my parents.  Tomorrow I need to do some preparation for a recruitment day next week (I want to be an examiner for the Chartered Institute of my profession, and have been invited to their recruitment day where we have to do mock standardisation meetings etc. ).  It's a spare time thing for extra cash, so I hope I get selected but it sounds VERY scary!  Then of course I have my nuchal scan on Sunday morning and weather allowing we'll be having lunch and spending the afternoon there as it's so nice in that area.

Has anyone suffered from bad trapped wind?  I had some really horrid pains yesterday in my stomach area and higher up, they only eased after a few hours and only when I was home and laid out on the sofa.  I thought perhaps I'd been scrunched up in my chair at work and also my trousers are a bit tight... ?  I'm not really panicking that it's something more ominous as some of it seemed too high up for that...........?  Views?

I was also thinking, if the dating scan was right about me being 3 days further on than I think, then we conceived on our wedding anniversary in a thatched cottage!  How cool would that be!  I am missing the 3 temps while we were away so it's possible the scan was right and I am wrong.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Oh yes did I suffer with trapped wind in the first trimester, with both pregnancies. It was agonising sometimes. It would be high up aswell, right up to diaphram level. You can take some tablets like Tums or Rennie for it - but be warned! It acted as a laxative for me! A good stretch on the bed was the best way of getting rid of it for me or... (tmi warning) go sit on the loo for 5 mins!    

Aww, I would just take it as gospel that you conceived on your anniversary in that lovely cottage  

DH is home all weekend - yipee! Expect there will be a bit of poodling around shops tomorrow. We then have a party to go to in the evening. Our best friends Mum is turning 60 and they are throwing a party for her. We are taking Hannah for the first hour or so and then driving her over to my Mum's for the night. She absolutely loves disco lights. Just hoping she behaves herself  

Hannah then has a party on Sunday lunch time. Possibly have dinner with the Out Laws somewhere nice. 

Weather looks a bit naff tomorrow for us, but really ncie on Sunday


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Not sure what the weekend holds. Dh is off work for the next 2 weeks    so we're planning to go for days out some days. Not going anywhere today - 2 punctures on my pushchair wheels.  

Yes, I had wind too, especially in the evening. I agree with sitting on the loo for ages, and putting on looser clothing.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Baggy trousers and stretching it is!  Thanks!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Right then Emma, listen up  

I insist that whilst DH is home that you take a minimum of 1 day to yourself. A day off from being Cinder Emma. Take a day trip shopping, go sighseeing, go to a Spa, go see a friend. Do something absolutey 100% just for you without the boys! 

Do not take No for an answer. Don't ask him - TELL HIM!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I do still have Champneys vouchers from my birthday.  

I'd also like him to take Will out so that I can do decorating.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Feeling very fragile.

Go Annie glad it is all taking off for you

Claire I found kneeling on all fours and rocking helped me and also taking windeze. Hope you picked as an examiner sounds very exciting and great chnace for you

Emma ABSOULTLY NO decorating!!!!!!!!!!! you must use your vouchers treat yourself

Sorry I missed you Deedee

Hiya Polly hope your ok

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon (finally!)

Emma, absolutely you must use those vouchers.  You could go to the one in Henlow?!  I had a top to toe day there once many moons ago and it was great.

Good to hear from you Donna.  How are things with you and H? (don't answer if you don't want to, I'm just concerned)

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire,

Things are as ok as they can be with H. He is still living with us and for now that suits and it is the best thing for boys. Plus I can't cope on my own right now.
We are not arguing or anything infct nothing as change just no kissing, cuddling or sharing a bed.

Luke could see I was struggling adn took the day of work on wednesday so as you can tell things are ok between us its just a weird situation.

I have no idea why I am feeling so terrible, I got very upset lastnight and went to bed with 2 sleeping pills as I didn't think I would calm down otherwise. H as taken all my pills as he didn't trust I would take more (as I did before) as he said I was in quite a state
Not sure if I can post it on here but I have gone backwards in self harm also

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - going to post on your other thread...

The vouchers are only valid at St Albans. Will definitely do it at some point in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - hope all goes well tomorrow. And don't worry about it (no point because he won't tell you anything at all at the scan). He's not a chatty chappie, so don't take it personally if he doesn't do chit-chat. He's very good at what he does though.
Top tip, fwiw, don't drink too much. I did at both mine and had to empty my bladder before they could get a clear picture (delaying things even more).


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, hope you're doing ok today.

Emma, if only I'd read your post before I went!  I had to go and empty my bladder part way through as it was too full!  Also bean was facing the wrong way for ages!   It wasn't him that did it, it was a lady, she was quite chatty and pointed out various things, let us hear the heart beat, etc.  Nuchal measurement was 1.9mm which I gather is fine and the heart beat was normal, but I didn't know what else to ask so I don't know if they detected any issues or not.  I get the results with the blood test and age factor in, tomorrow evening between 9.30pm and 10pm.  I'm usually asleep!!  Feeling a bit nervous and praying everything is ok.  Nice place too, thanks for recommending it, the staff were very friendly there.

Hope everyone's having a nice (if sporadically wet) weekend.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Glad it went well Claire. 

I went to London today for my annual visit.   Bought lots of books for Will and a couple of tops for me. After a couple of hours I had to come home - its just so noisy!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

If I had known Emma I could have come and met you. or maybe you thought of that and didn't want to.

Been working flat out this weekend, hardly seen the kids and I'm wacked

Night all

Donna x x

Claire scan sounds fantastic so pleased for you x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Wow, what a hectic weekend and I am so paying the price! I think I have trapped a nerve or got some sort of sciatica   Either way I've got a pain in my lower back, just above my right butt cheek and it's bloomin painful. Plus, it's making me waddle  

I went out getting more signatures for the petition on Friday night. Was out there for two hours chatting to people and updating them on what's happening. I fell into bed at 9.30 and I had leg cramps all night!

Saturday we were out shopping all morning, but I did get a 3 hour sleep in the afternoon! Out to a party that night. Hannah had a party yesterday, then I cleaned the whole house and then to finish things off we had the Out Laws over for roast.

Yes, I agree - all self inflicted. I need to slow down  


Claire - Yay! Glad scan went well. Deffo a boy if he wasn't performing   I'm sure everything was absolutely fine. I don't think there's much more you could have asked at this scan. They are able to check and see alot more at the next one. Did you have a good weekend? Still feeling tired?

Emma - Oooh, day trip to London. I haven't been to the Big Smoke for ages. Don't think I'll be going for a while either   Get that Champney's trip booked in! 

Donna -  I'm coming in to your other thread x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, wow, sounds like you're doing really well for the folk in your area.  I hope though that you're not overdoing it!?

Polly, have you placed those recruitment ads yet?

Emma, have you booked that Champneys treatment yet?!

Donna, I'll post on your other thread.

Deedee, hope you're having a nice holiday.

Well I have a busy week.  As well as staying up what is very late for me tonight for my results, I have the examiner recruitment day on Wednesday, my birthday on Thursday  when I will be all the 3s - I have a hairdressers appt in the morning and going to see Mamma Mia in the afternoon - and my booking in appt / consultant appt on Friday.

Back later.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh, a birthday this week. Sounds like you have an exciting week planned!

I have a Consultant appointment on Friday too


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Is that to do with the baby's position?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

It wasn't meant to be   It was to discuss my choice of delivery. When I went at 16 weeks I was quite swayed towards having an elective section. Now I've decided to have a go au natural albeit with a heavy dose of epidural! 

But, when I'm there I'll get them to have a look at baby's position as my request for au natural might end up being irrelevant if she doesn't move in the next 6 weeks! I'm hoping they'll take a look for me anyway. I am very intrigued as to where she's laying right now. I'm convinced she is lying right across me. Hannah was head down all the way and the movements are 100% different to hers.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh, I see!  Was the initial thought of a c-section because of the tear last time? 

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah, it kind of put me off doing it again! Ouch!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Well, day 1 of dh's holiday and he has had to go into work.  Not his fault and nothing he could do about it (important meeting, colleague who was supposed to go couldn't get a flight back). He was going to take Will out so that I could finish stripping wallpaper.

Quite a frustrating day all round. I ordered a table weeks and weeks ago. It finally came today and dh hated it. I wasted ages building it, then even longer dismantling it and boxing it up and grovelling to M&S to take it back.  

Enough moaning 

Annie - you need to slow down. No wonder you're in pain with all that walking around. 

Donna - of course not.  The London thing was very spur of the moment. We all went in in the morning to do something at dh's office, then he persuaded me to go off and do my own thing for a couple of hours and catch the train back. I'd have loved to have met up with you if I'd thought about it in advance.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I went to see Mamma Mia on Saturday. I am soooooo going to run off to a Greek island with Pierce Brosnan!  

Fanatastic film, I just want to watch it again - wonder if I can sneak off on my own!!  

Love to all

Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Been working mad all morning got loads done but all little bits so still so much to do.

Annie you really must slow down, if you have to have a section they really aren't that bad

um don't fancy mamma mia myself

Claire what an exciting week you have the weeks must be flying by for you lately.

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, good to hear from you and glad you're getting things done.  Always makes me feel better to make progress.

Emma, how very frustrating for you!  I'm  on your behalf!

Hi Polly. 

Annie, well I'm really not surprised it put you off!  Is it possible to elect for a c-section generally, or is it just if there's a medical reason or a 'pre-existing condition' such as yours?

Ooh I'm glad Mamma Mia is good!  Can't wait to see it Thurs!  Got to go in the afternoon as I won't be awake by the evening! 

I'm working on my annual appraisal, it really is a load of old boll*cks.  

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

oohhh brought myself a laminator and a shredder so guess what I'll be doing for the rest of the afternoon ha ha


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I find shredding to be very therapeutic!  Be the best place for this annual appraisal too.......

Hope you enjoy yourself Donna!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oooh I'd love a shredder. Don't know why 

I'd also love a vacuum cleaner that works. Mine has broken and I have bits of polystyrene and wallpaper all over the floor (and I do mean all over). 

Having one of those days. Just broken some glasses too.

Its all good. Means tomorrow will be a good day....


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - I hate annual appraisals. Typically i just copy and paste from last years and add a couple extra bits. It's all corporate bull. I detest them. "what went well?", "what could have gone better?" uuuuggh!!! 

As far as I know you cannot simply elect to have a section... unless you're Posh Spice and paying for the privilege. On the goold old NHS you have to have a reason like anterior placenta, breech presenting or previous awful birth.  Even with a previous horrible birth you have to beg for a section. My best friend had a bad experience and they've some how talked her into consdering giving it a go au natural this time   but having said that, no two labours are the same. Just because I tore last time, doesn't mean I would again. I would have a Snr Midwife for the delivery and they would control the head coming out ... or so they promise me   I've got to the stage where I though "balls to it" - let's give it a go   I don't want to not be able to drive for up to 6 weeks. I'd go insania  


Emma - Shame DH had to go into work. Bloomin typical innit   and of course no one else can do it, nor can they just manage without him. I take it his Bosses are all men   My DH's phone is usually ringing on his days off. Winds me up a treat. Lord help them if I ever got to the phone first  

Donna - Ooooh, I cannot be trusted with a laminator. I would cover everything from my cushions to the bog rolls   Is this for your work?


Polly - Isn't it fantastic!!! It took me a little while to get past James Bond singing, but I think he did rather well. Meryl Streep and Julie Walters - superb! I'm hoping to go again in a few weeks time. Wanna see the new Batman one first though. See if it really is that good!


Yeah I know - must slow down. I had 2 invitations today that I have declined. Although can't keep Missy at home everyday. She gets cabin fever! Speaking of which .... she's learnt "I want" Bloomin Nursery! My jaw hit the floor earlier when she said "I want more juice Mummy"  It can't be starting already   She's Diva enough as it is


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - fwiw, I tore with Will (nowhere near as bad as you though, but did need stitches) but didn't tear with Robin.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Yes laminator is for work, I have cut out all things I want to laminate so I'll be doing that later

I had a proud mummy moment yesterday Callum and Ryan know where there noses are its so cute

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Awww, that's so cute. 

Claire - hope the results are ok. Guess you'll tell us tomorrow.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - hope you're managing to stay awake to get your results. Fingers crossed for really good ones!

Emma - I had a friend who had the same sort of tear as me first time and nothing the second. I think it'll be less likely this time. They'll watch me like a hawk!

I actually think the baby has turned. I've had some bangs higher up my bump this evening. Oh, it's getting on my nerves. I would simply like to know! They better have a look/feel on Friday ...or else  

I've got my neigbours son in with me at the moment. She's gone off to try and round up more petitions. I managed half an hour this evening and then started waddling again. Promptly got sent home. 

Thing is, I desperately want to get in the shower! Hope she's not gone too long!


Donna - Oh, proud mummy moment indeed! Just be careful when they want to show you where your nose is - you might get a poke in the eye


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Aww Donna, that's so cute!  Annie has a good point about the eye poking though! 

Annie, good for whoever sent you home last night!  Hope you got that shower in the end!

Emma, hope DH gets to have a day off today! (and you get to do whatever it is you want to do, although I can't endorse wallpaper stripping you should be doing something for you! 

Polly, are you still with us or have you located Pierce Brosnan and run off to that Greek island?  I'm really looking forward to going on Thursday now!

Deedee, hope you're enjoying your .

Well, I got the results just after 9.30pm.  Emma, it was the man himself who phoned me.  He sounded nice.  Anyway, he explained that the risk based on my maternal age was 1 in 400-and something (can't remember the exact figure) but based on the nuchal scan and the blood tests, my new risk factor was very low, and it sounded like he said 1 in eight thousand and something, which seems incredible!  Anyway, I will wait for the written report to check exactly what he said but it's definitely very low risk. 

Right, off to email a friend I'm supposed to be meeting for shopping on Saturday to explain why I need to just do lunch, as I'm really not up for shopping yet (too damned tired!) but I didn't want to tell her before now that I was pg.  

Back later.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Yay!!! Fantasitc news. 

Have you not told any friends yet? Are you trying to hold on a bit longer? What about people at work? Oooh how I've longed for the day that you can announce to all those busy bodies that you are pregnant! Be one of the smug ones that sits there rubbing their belly, leaving lunches, baby showers.... it's all coming your way now  

I did get in the shower at 9.30pm!!!! I actually felt alright last night for a change. 

Going over to a fellow FF' house today for a play date. Really anxious about it as having a bit of a tough time with Hannah at the moment (Claire - look forward to those terrible twos'  ). She didn't get to sleep til quite late last night so her mood is going to be just peachy as it is. 

Really hope she doesn't make me look like the worst Mother in the world


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, is it possible that Hannah will be too tired to be a diva today?! 

Thanks.  No, I haven't told anyone except for my parents, my brother and my boss in the 'real' world.  I've just told one friend by email just now, she seemed pleased but I suspect a little jealous as she is still searching for Mr Right and I think feels a little bit left behind so I will play it down.  I'm waiting a bit longer re everyone else, including MIL , as I'm still weaning myself off the drugs and I want to be sure everything is still ok then.  I went down to 2 tablets of metformin after the scan last Tues and today I will go down to 1 tablet for a week, and I stopped the progesterone last week so by this time next week I'll be drug-free except for the junior aspirin which I have to carry on taking.  Then I might tell work! (although I am showing a little, and one of my colleagues, the one who knew about the operation following my outburst of tears last year, has just pointedly asked me if I have any news! 

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OMG, I completely forgot about MIL. Is DH going to phone her or are you just going to send her a little card in the post   Oh well now, this is going to be interesting. I wonder if she'll suddenly turn into the nicest MIL possible  

I'd hold out at work til next week. Let them all keep guessing! How are you going to tell them?... I love these little details! A general e-mail, stand on your desk and shout, tell the office gossip and let her spread the news Oooh, the fun!

As for Hannah - ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. No, being tired simply heightens the Diva in her. Nice thought though. And to think in 68 days I get another one   My poor DH


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh dear, poor Annie!  The second one may be very un-diva like though, and perhaps even a good influence.......... oh, who am I kidding!

I thought I'd tell the team at our team meeting (as I'll have just had a midwife appt and hopefully heard the heartbeat again) as one of the gossips will be present, and let her do the rest!  I'd like to stand on the desk and shout it but I'd get told off by our health and safety nerd!  As for MIL, I think we should go round in person and tell her (as I'm fairly sure she'll just slam the door in our faces and that will be that done), but DH doesn't want to face her.  So we'll see (while I'd quite like to see the expression on her face.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I am hoping this one is just like DH - completely laid back and chilled. My theory is that Hannah won't give her a chance to be Diva like and she'll just walk away from her, like her Dad does from me   Here's hoping  

Aww, either way. I'm getting quite excited about her coming now. I'm looking forward to meeting her and seeing what she looks like  

Please take a camera if you go round in person. I'd love to see her face too  

Team meeting sounds like a good plan to me and perfect that it's right after an appointment with the MW.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Claire I can not wait for to announce to work that you are pregnant, could you prehaps have us all on a conference call so we can be there with you - its just so damm exciting.
I think I am more excited about you claire than I was when I was pregnant.

Annie you really need to rest, when do you finish work?

Polly how are you? things improving at work?

Emma is DH annoying you yet?

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - I finish work 5 weeks on Friday. Might see if I can bring it forward another week though. I'm pooped!


Grrr, got another busy afternoon tomorrow. It seems I might need to be at the Council Chambers for a photo opp tomorrow. Piccie of us handing in one of the petitions to the Senior Councillor or something. I could really really do without it tomorrow. Hannah has a party at 3pm. I'd have to make a mad dash to there to get home. Hand H over to DH, back out the door again to have my snap taken. I so cannot be arsed!!!

Naughty though. I started this, so got to see it through to the end


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Claire - great news about your results. That is one less thing to worry about.  Now you must tell the world. Don't envy you telling MIL though. 

Annie - I haven't missed you on tv yet have I? What about the local paper? We could read the relevant bit online. 

Such a busy day here. Met up with some local mothers this morning. Then this afternoon I've been dismantling funriture and shifting it about in preparation for having carpets fitted upstairs later in the week. Also managed to flood the bathroom (turned a tap on, forgot about it, and wandered off ). I caught it just in time, before any damage was done. I think I used every towel we own to mop up the water. 

I've moved Robin's cot into Will's room tonight and am praying that they both sleep OK.  

Hope everyone else is OK.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

WOW Annie I didn't rea;ise you were finishing work so soon, although I am sure it doesn't feel soon to you. This pregnancy seems so quick

When is Deedee back? we need to sort this meet up out before these babies start popping out.

How are you polly? I miss you? I'll txt tomorrow

Emma I hope the boys sleep tonight, is this a permenant arrangment

Claire hope you sleep well tonight.

I didn't have my appointment today SIL was ill so couldn't have boys but they lady I was due to see was off sick anyway so it is going to be rescheduled.

It really is late now and I need a bath
Night

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Well it seems I'm not destined to have my face seen or voice heard with this campaign! I was meant to be having my pic taken tonight, handing in one of the petitions at the council offices. They've had to move it to tomorrow and I can't go  
The radio people left me a message yesterday to call them and DH has deleted the message with the name and number  

So, everyone else will take the glory   I really don't care. I'm actually bloomin relieved!!! As long as we get the problem fixed  


Emma - How did the boys get on with room sharing?

Donna - Sorry your appointment didn't happen yesterday. Hope you don't have to wait too long for another one.

Yep, it's coming around nice and quickly now. I am more than ready to give up work


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - can't believe you are at 30 weeks already. Where does the time go?

Donna - what a shame about your appointment. Hope they don't make you wait too long.

It may have been a fluke, but both boys slept better last night, Will sleeping until 7am (unheard of these days) and Robin even later (despite Will's noise). I want it to be permanent so that we get our spare room back, but we'll have to see how it works out.

Got SIL and her children coming round for the day.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

7am   I'd be happy with that! We're typically about 6 or 6.30 at the moment  

Yesterday we were woken to shouts of "Mummy, I want to put my shoes on"  

I know, nearly 31 weeks. It's going scarily fast now


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

My internet access has been down at home   hence being a bit quiet. Hopefully I'll get it fixed today.  

Sorry can't stop, got masses to get on with. Maybe back later.

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Polly - Hope you get back up and running at home today!

Not alot to report here. I'm seeing my Consultant tomorrow morning and DH is around to come with me for a change.

My neighbours got on really well at the Council meeting yesterday by the sounds of things. they're back there again tonight for pictures with the local press - which I am missing again as I have a hot date with DH and a man in black leather... Batman!

We've got tickets to the premiere show in town tonight  

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Mad few days here. Havent had a minute to myself. Off to MIL's for a few days tomorrow . Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. 

Emma, xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

hola ladies,

Well that was just what the doctor ordered. DH and I had a lovely relaxing 4 days away made even better by the weather- scorching!! Did little more than lie on sunloungers reading and eating magnums and soleros (well it was so hot you know!). H had a ball at her nana and papa's and didnt mention us once 

Hope everyone is well. Claire, I am loving your ticker-very cute indeed! Does it feel even more real now? Have you announced yet?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Deedee - Welcome Home! Sounds like you had a fantastic trip   Hmmm, magnum  

All is well with me. Been to see my Consultant this morning. Baby is now lying diagonally across me   They think she's an "average" size and they don't want to see my now unless she doesn't move into position or I go overdue (I bloomin hope not!)

It was so exciting going up to the hospital. Just a few more weeks and I should be back there to get her out


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Annie pleased all went will with the consultant this morning.

Deedee, glad you had a nice time.  Mmmh what I wouldn't do for a magnum......

Emma, I've missed you but hope you enjoy MILs.

Polly, you have competition for Pierce Brosnan (well, as long as he doesn't sing!).  What a fab film....... I wanna go again!

Donna, how are things with you?  How is your Ann Summers enterprise going?

I've had a fab few days, and am having a nice afternoon 'working from home' now.  Appt this morning went well, I convinced them to check my thyroid levels as they were doing blood tests anyway (as I had part of it removed when I was 19), everything else was fine.  I asked if she'd be listening to the heartbeat and she said she could do it but she might not be able to find it at this stage (?) which might wind me up.  I wasn't sure about that but decided not to have a go just incase.  I saw the registrar as my cons was on holiday (probably saw my name on the list for today!) but he reiterated what I expected.  My wee will be checked for blood sugar regularly but I don't have to have a glucose tolerance test until 28 weeks, and I also have a cons appt at 28 weeks to check the baby's size etc and that all is ok because of the pcos.  I wish I had heard the heartbeat as it would have been reassuring but never mind.  I also got the report from the clinic and my adjusted risk for downs is 1:8337 so I did hear him right.

No other news here.  Got lunch with a friend tomorrow, people coming for a BBQ tomorrow night and hopefully going out of the day with DH on Sunday (the reins are loosening a tiny bit!).

Claire x

PS I've changed my ticker to my scan due date, if anyone should think the bunny is just over-eager!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Wow, those 14 weeks have flown! Well on our way to the halfway post now   Did you tell your news in the meeting?
Have you got the date for your next scan? Sorry if you already said  

It's true, it can be tricky to find a heartbeat still. They just have so much room to swim around in, it's hard to pin them down! When are you seeing your Madwife next? She'll deffo have a listen in   

Those are fab results you got back on the nuchal  


Enjoy your weekend


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh, can't beleive I have a signal at home! It won't last, so quick post to say hi to all!

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hi everyone

I am alive just been so ill this week, I have a throat, ear and sinus infection and I feel rotton.

Taking boys to my aunts for a few days tomorrow so I'll try and post when I'm there

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Poor you, Donna, I hope you feel better when you are at your aunt's - or at least, get well looked after!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Donna - Sorry you've been poorly. Have a good few days with your Aunt  

Polly - I take it you got everything sorted with your connection at home - yay!


How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

morning all,

Glad everyone is well. I feel absoulutly awful and have thought about cancelling the trip to my aunts but I know she will be disappointed so I hope I start to feel better.

Right better get a move on

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna - awful physically or emotionally? Either way, will your aunt look after you? You seemed to have a better time there the last time you went than at home, so I would go. And it if is physical, it might be nice to be looked after, or at least have the boys looked after. Is H going with you? Does your aunt know what is going on there?

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

What glorious weather, shame I only get to enjoy a view of it across the office and through the window!

Donna, sorry to hear you're under the weather.  Be good for you to have your aunt looking after you for a few days though!  Hope you have a nice time!

Polly, yay to having an internet signal.  Long may it continue!

Annie, how are things with you?

Emma, I think you're still at MILs?

Deedee, is your holiday a distant memory now?

Not much to report here.  Had a nice weekend, ordered a load of sand and the patio slabs so we can *finally* get around to sorting that out.  Ordered a chest freezer too, as DH is growing enough veggies in our back garden for the whole street!  Had a nice lunch with my friend too, and a great BBQ.

Annie, in answer to your questions - yes I have a 20 week scan date but I am more like 22 weeks by then I think.  My midwife appt is on Wednesday but if I'm honest I'm getting myself wound up about it and the whole business of listening for the heartbeat but I really want to know all is ok at the same time.  I haven't told work yet maybe after Weds appt, my boss said my bump is starting to clearly show and I won't get away with it for much longer.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OMG - what a day  

In short - 

1) - Baby not moving much since last night and nothing at all this morning - so up to hospital for asessment. Seems OK, but back up there tomorrow for further checks
2) - An hour after leaving, I realise my notes are missing! 
3) - Mad dash back to the hospital and no one has handed them in - aaah!!
4) - Phone call to my Midwife friend and she eventually tracks them down at 4.30pm! I'd left them in the shop when buying crisps  
5) - Took Hannah to an animal park this arvo and got caught in a thunderstorm. Got absolutely soaked


Now got heavy rain here and am on drain watch. Flooding would just absolutely finish this day off  



Donna - hope you feel well enough to get to your Aunt's. Everyone there might be able to let you rest and recover  

Claire - Honestly, you have nothing to fear at this appointment. She will find the heartbeat   You could always look at getting yourself a doppler machine for reassurance. I borrowed one from my MW friend when I was having Hannah. Very reassuring before I started getting movements. You can get them on the net, or even hire them.
Have you had to buy any maternity wear yet? I can't wait til you tell your work. Wish I could be there!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Got back from MIL's yesterday but haven't had chance to get online since. 

Annie - I bet the baby has moved position, so that's why things feel different (or don't seem to feel anything at all). Have you tried drinking lots of ice cold water or cola - that's supposed to get them wriggling.

Claire - my mw wouldn't attempt to listen to the heartbeat until 16 weeks. She said that was the local policy. The 12 week appointment is very dull and long - lots of paperwork to go through. It is more about your history than a check on the baby. I know it feels like ages, but it really won't be long until you can feel the baby move yourself (about 17 weeks).

Lots of    for all you pg people, anyway. 

Donna - hope you did go to your aunt's and are ok. 

Polly - how is work now? Any less frantic?

Deedee - your holidsay sounds wonderful.

MIL visit was fine, but stressful in parts. I spend so much time mediating between her and dh. I was glad to get home.

Have spent all today moving bookcases (and books) around so that I can finish decorating (on Weds - a Will-free day) and have the floor done next week. I'm exhausted now!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie, sorry you had such a rubbish day yesterday, but the important thing is it all turned out ok!  Best wishes for today's check up, is that just to repeat what they did yesterday?  I hope your thunder showers were as short and sweet as the ones here.

Emma the mediator, we could probably do with you round our house with the moods I get myself into at the moment!  Have you booked a day off for you yet  nevermind all the decorating!

Donna, are you at your aunties?  Hope you're feeling better.

Morning Polly, morning Deedee.

Claire x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Annie- what a day!  how did things go at the hospital today?

Donna- Hope you are getting well looked after 

Claire- Just realised you have managed to avoid the dreaded morning sickness- Im jealous  

Emma- Which room are you decorating? Im going to get stuck into my bookcase project v soon

POlly- Glad tinternet is back up and running 

Im having serious magnum withdrawl symptoms so bought a box for the freezer- YUUUUUMMMMMM!

Emma can you tell me which double buggy you bought? Is it any good? Ive just found out that the Phil and Ted (double decker) is about £600- yikes!!!  I dont really want to spend that on something Ill use for about 6 months. Annie- are you going to venture into the world of double buggies or do you think you'll manage without?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

I was hoping there'd be some news from Annie.   

Deedee - I have a P&T (sport not vibe), which I think cost around £450 from Baby Zoop.  It is a ridiculous amount of money really. In all honesty, in your situation, I wouldn't get one. My main priority was getting a pushchair that was suitable for rough and muddy country paths (dog walking) and which was narrow (have to go through a narrow gap at the start of my dog walk) so ruling out a side by side. The P&T has great wheels and does exactly what I want it to, but it is hard work around town. It is rather long so has a very wide turning circle, and I'm forever bumping into things. Also the build quality isn't that great; bits of the fabric are fraying already and it just doesn't feel that well made (especially for the money). I think you're paying for the name, really. Also (relevant with an autumn/winter baby) you can't use the raincover or hood for the child on top until the seats swap over (when number 2 is about 5/6 months old) as their head is too high up.

So, tomorrow I have my day off (of sorts). Dh is taking Will to the railway museum in York, and I am staying at home with the baby to decorate.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Also wondering how Annie is, just popped on to find out if there was any news.

Be back later.  Am working from home until my midwifes appt this morning.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Sorry - internet connection was down all of yesterday  

Baby seems to be just fine. She was really quiet for the remainder of Monday and didn't get moving until I got put on the monitor yesterday at the hospital. Just as they were going to arrange a scan for me, she suddenly decided to have a party in there. So, looks like I've got another high maintence daughter on the way  

I'm still measuring 2 weeks behind, but this is most likely because she is still lying diagonally across me. I certainly don't look 2 weeks behind - I'm getting HUUUGE! 

Just need to keep an eye on things and go back up there if she's quiet again.


Emma - Ummm, that's not a day off hun. As long as there's a child in the house you are not on a break   

Claire - Oooh, can't wait to hear how things go with the Madwife today. Enjoy this little part of the process  

Deedee - LOL  - I went to Sainsbury's last night and they had Magnums on BOGOF. How I peeled myself away from the freezer without them I do not know. I did think of you when I saw them  
Nope, I was hoping to get away without buying a double buggy. Here's my grand plan ....... do all shopping trips necessary when Hannah is at nursery, taking only the baby with me. I cannot see myself going out anywhere with the two of them together unless DH is around to help me (well anywhere they would both need a chair), in which case we have bought Hannah a Maclaren stroller if she needs to take the weight off! We shall see how that pans out!
Once of my friends has the P&T and it's completely ace!!!! I love it. I honestly would have traded in my Bugaboo for one of them if I thought I'd get the use out of it. Where Hannah is staying in nursery she's only home in the afternoons and we tend to go to friends houses or play areas. I just didn't think I'd use it. 


Right, need to catch up on the office gossip. My "temporary replacement" started on Monday and is looking a bit too longingly at my desk! It is in a prime spot, but honestly!!! Let the seat go cold first  

Only 3 more weeks in the office after this one - Yeeeeehaaa!!!!

Hey, maybe I could take a run down to Luton/London when I'm off if anyone is free in the week? Wednesdays would be good as Hannah in school all day


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Pleased to hear that Annie!  Wow, only 3 weeks to go!  Your place sounds very organised getting your cover in before you go.  Where I work, we're lucky if someone rolls up 2 months after the person has gone!

Emma, I second Annie's comment, that's not a day off!  I guess you like keeping busy!

I won't be around on a Wednesday I'm afraid, I have no more leave that I can take that isn't already booked or being carried over into the next year for other purposes.  I'm work-bound for the foreseeable future!

Right, better do some emailing.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Yep Claire, they get the next battery chicken lined up quite quickly in here! I hope these 3 weeks come around nice and quick. I am sooo ready go.

Have you had any thoughts about how long you want to work up to? I know it's mega early days, but lets not pretend that we women who have waited a long time for this haven't thought about these things  

If it helps with your decision making  - I left work at 36 weeks with Hannah and I'll be 35 with this one. Both times I was really starting to flag in the early 30 weeks. Working full time when heavily pregnant is seriosuly tough going.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Annie, I'm sure you're not seen as a battery chicken! 

Where is everyone, is it only us stuck in the office on pcs that are logging on while everyone else is enjoying the ?! 

Midwife went fine, I don't have to go again until 21 weeks.  I asked her to listen to the heartbeat although she wasn't going to, I said I was very anxious so she agreed.  Anyway, luckily she found it and all sounded well and normal.  The minute I got into work one of my colleagues asked me if I was pregnant!  I had to say yes but think I'll save the wider announcement until Monday.  I don't know why I'm having such an issue with sharing.  I thought I'd be gagging to tell!

xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I forgot to say, 36 weeks falls in the Christmas holidays and I don't want to waste mat leave when I'm off anyway, was thinking I could do the first day back when I'm 36+6 and then be off as that's a Friday... not sure really what to do.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hmmm, I see your prediciment. You don't want to waste mat leave like you said. You might have to wait and see how things progress and how you're feeling. You might get to a stage where you've had enough and don't care about the extra couple of weeks out of your mat leave   I just want to make sure you have a decent break before the baby arrives  

Besides, if you leave before Xmas think of all that time you'd have to do your shopping!

Sooo pleased you got the Madwife to listen into the hearbeat and that she found it for you! Why not send an e-mail round to everyone right now?!?! Then sit back and wait for all the "OMG's" to come in


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

For some weird reason, I just can't tell... I don't know what's wrong with me!  I think I'm still so worried but I'm not sure that will ever stop!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Nope, it doesn't  

It seems to be that when you get a BFP you instantly get worried Mum syndrome  

you will find yourself giving yourself little goals and then setting yourself new ones!

E.G - "I'll be happy when I get to 12 weeks" which is then followed by "When I have my 20 wk scan" followed by "when I get to 28wks"

This goes on and on right past "when I have her" 

Welcome to the Crazy World of Pregnancy/Parenthood!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

I'm here but supposed to be decorating. I really could do without it today but it is the only day free to do it. 

Annie - glad you got on ok at the hospital. What a relief.

Claire - glad you got on ok at the mw and heard the heartbeat. 

I agree about the worrying and the goals. It carries on long after they're born....


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Grrr, my internet isn't working at home at the moment and it's so annoying! DH spent hours on the phone last night trying to sort it, but no joy  

Emma - Did you manage to get everything done that you wanted?


SIL had a scare yesterday - she started bleeding. Went to the EPU and they scanned her. All absolutely fine and she's 3 weeks further along than she thought   Our babies will only have a 5 month age gap at the most which will be nice for them. I never had cousins the same age as me. They were all at least 10 years older


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Appraisal was pants, all about 'raising your profile' and 'getting involved in new areas'.  Actually, I want to get through the next 5 months with as little hassle as possible and then leave!

Annie, my cousins aren't my age either, the nearest in age is about 10 years older than me, but there's mostly a 20 year age gap  (my dad was a mistake and born when his mum was 46, long after she'd had what she thought was her complete family!).  With DH being an only child and my brother enjoying the bachelor life, this baby will have no cousins at all!  Glad SIL is ok, and wow how great to be 3 weeks further on.  I was pleased to gain 3 days!

Emma, are you still DIYing today?

Donna, hope you're enjoying the time at your aunts?

Morning Polly, morning Deedee.

Right, better do some work.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

My Dad was an accident too. He has/had? two older Brothers - one 15 yrs older than him and the other 10!!! They were more like his parents  

Ugh, how I detest appraisals. Did you just nod your head and say OK knowing full well you couldn't give a dam coz you are out of there baby!!! 

Speaking of no hassle, my Boss has just kindly informed me that I will not be given any new cases from today onwards. Just have to wind up what I've got left, do a bit of admin for the team and that's it. 3 weeks on easy street - yipee!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Cousins are great. Will adores his, especially the oldest one. I didn't have any and always felt rather jealous of people who did.

Claire - are you planning on going back to work after the baby? If not, I wouldn't worry about appraisals.

Annie, forgto to say, I'm almost always free if you are coming over this way. I wouldn't be able to do anything without children though on a weekday.

Are we ever going to get a date decided for the meetup, by the way.   ew 

Managed to get 2 coats of paint on the walls yesterday (dining room half of the downstairs room). Still have a few bits to finnish off though. 
Took the boys to meet a friend this morning. Had carpets fitted in spare room and landing whilst out. Looks fab. Our bedroom (which hasn't been done yet) now looks really horrible in comparison.

Got to go and move furniture back now.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Well I felt so awfull on monday night that Luke had to come down on tuesday and took the boys back with him to give me a rest. I was due to come home today but luke doesn't want me driving till I feel a bit better so I am here till saturday.

I feel awfull physically I'm just so exhausted which is making me feel ropey emotionally.

Claire glad all is well, wisj I was in your office on monday

Annie can't believe your almost on mat leave. I am free on wednesdays but not child free.

Right back yo lay down

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I think Luke is right about you not driving. Its not worth taking the risk that a lapse of concentration might bring. Hope you feel a little bit better soon.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Still no internet at home ...grrr!!! Dh has instructions to get it sorted today! 

Donna - Absolutely best that you stay with your Aunt and have a few days to yourself. Please try and relax and sleep alot  

Emma - Glad the house is looking lovely afetr all your hard work  

I'd love to see all the boys, so if I do manage to come down that way I would insist they be there! I shall see how I'm feeling when I leave here. I'm getting a wee bit tired now and large! I might wait til I'm back on my feet and come down with the new one  

Nothing much else to report. Just getting my leaving do organised - it's entitled Annie's Pre- Hibernation Dinner  . We're just going to a local pub for a bite to eat on 15th Aug. It's my Mum's birthday that day too so I shall combine the two events   Only 30 people coming this time


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie how annoying about the internet not working, it really does leave you feeling lost doesn't it!  Hope your DH gets it sorted today. 

Emma, great that it's all looking good!  When are you having your bedroom carpeted?

Donna, definitely best for you to stay put and look after yourself.  Hope you feel better soon. 

Morning Deedee, morning Polly.  

Well, I've sorted a romantic night away in 3 weeks time for me and DH, to what looks like a charming B&B in a medieval village in Suffolk, and 5 nights in Somerset in September too.  We'll probably need a break by then!  We have a jumbo bag of sand arriving tomorrow so DH and my brother can get started on the new patio!  There is a lot of lethargy abounding so I'll need to think of a way of getting them moving!   I'm thinking beer........ (for afterwards, that is!).

Another boring day stuck in the office here.  Feeling very resentful towards my manager at the moment for trying to push me into new things that I don't want to do.  I must learn to hide my feelings better....... 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Just need to have a rant moment     

Bloody In Laws!!!

I'm sure many of you can sympathise


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh, what happened?

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

It's a bit complicated to go into on here. I'll save it for when we meet up.

Lets just say -My Out Laws are notoriously tight fisted and I mean *tight!*


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, the mind boggles!  I'm desperate to know now.........!

Polly, how are things with you?

Is anyone else out there?  Or is it nice weather again!  (can't see, they have all the blinds pulled down here and I sit in the middle of an office nowhere near a window!)

Well, a pregnancy has been announced at work today, and all the speculation has started about is this the start of a second wave..... can't wait until Monday!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oooh Annie, most intriguing. Don't know if I can wait that long to hear the full story. 

For what its worth, I think you're mad to contemplate a road trip at 35+ weeks (even though it would be lovely to see you). Won't you be too uncomfortable and needing to stop for a wee every 5 minutes?

Claire - your weekends away sound lovely. Enjoy every minute of it just being the 2 of you whilst you can! That time is so precious.

How is everyone else?

Right, better crack on with decorating whilst the boys are asleep. 

Claire, to answer your question, our bedroom carpets can't be fitted until we've had some floorboards replaced and replaced the existing (horrible) fitted wardrobes.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I bet everyone has guessed already Claire. 

Not particularly nice weather. Sunny spells but there's a cold wind blowing.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Probably!  I told another colleague yesterday and she said, yeah, X said to me 4 weeks ago that she thought you were pregnant!  I didn't think it was that obvious!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Weather is wet here but not to cold. Boys are coming down later today then we will all go home tomorrow. Can't wait to see them.
I am feeling much better in myself so I hope it lasts when I get home.

Claire I so wish I could come to your office on monday. I hope you have balloons and streamers 

Polly how are you?

Annie I agree with Emma at 35wks you should stay put.

A meet up? are we going to manage it?

Deedee how are you? Hannah and bump?

Emma does DH have another week off work?

Donna x x x

p.s last bit of relaxing before boys return, and I somehow have a glass of pimms in my hand


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - glad you're feeling a bit better.  Pimms sounds good.  

I hope we do manage the meet up. The pg ladies should have some say on when and where. I can do pretty much any weekend apart from the bank holiday one.

Dh is back at work on Monday. We've been doing odds and ends of DIYing today. Having my new floor fitted downstairs on Tuesday and I'm getting so excited. Just  need to piant skirting boards now (my least favourite diy job).
I've put Robin into 9-12 month clothes today.   I haven't had him weighed since he was 6 weeks old so have no idea if he is too big or not.

Very wet here. We'd planned a picnic at a farm.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I Agree Emma it is totally up to the pregnant ladies.
I used to love getting the boys weighed, Robin sounds like he is coming on fine - he'll be crawling next

x x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - how are you feeling now you're back home?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Donna, how are you?

I've just had a   afternoon with DH's kids and grandchild. We don't often see them all together, and maybe won't again. I am probably being a cow, but I don't know how I kept that fixed smile on my face!

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi ladies.

hope everyone is well. Weather has been pants here- rain, rain and more rain  The Algarve seems like a distant memory....

DH is on a course this week (near Cambridge) so just me and H at home. Childminder is on hols too so Ill be knackered come Thursday. Bump is growing daily and Im starting to feel uncomfortable and heavy 
Nana is on hand to help out so we'll be fine. Got my next appt with madwives next week and then its 3rd trimester- the home strait- yippeee! 

off to do some internet shopping

D x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Had a lovely afternoon the boys have just been great today.

Oh polly what happened? ((hugs))

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - what happened? Big   for you.

Deedee - same here. Feels like autumn.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh, I'm ok. Just the thing about not being able to choose your family, and a different view of what a Grand Day Out might be like! No blood was spilt!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Internet at home is completely knackered. Our provider has been useless in getting it fixed so I'm spending today seeing if I can get another supplier and quickly! I've been lost all weekend without it!

Had a lovely weekend   Dinner with friends on Friday was yuuummmy. Had a nice lie in on Saturday before collecting H from my Mum's - who I believe gave her little treasure Jelly Tots at 8.30am!!! She was soooooo naughty. We spent the whole day indoors reminding each other who is Boss   Mother is under strict instuctions to not feed H sweets ever again!!!

My Brother and his GF were home this weekend so we went out for tea with them Saturday afternoon. DH was then home yesterday so we spent the day together doing some shopping. 

All riveting stuff  


Polly - I hear ya! You absolutely cannot pick your family! I'm still cross with mine and been ranting to my friends about it all weekend. I am avoiding them at the moment for fear of saying something I shouldn't  

Deedee - 3rd tri!!! Holy Mo, that's gone quick! Any names yet? Have you been getting a nursery ready and making some purchases?
Hope you don't find this week too exhausting.

Emma - Oooh, carpet tomorrow! Bet you can't wait. I hate glossing too and it's on my list of jobs when I finish work. 

Donna - Hmmmm, I wouldn't say no to a glass of Pimms right now! Glad you're feeling better.

Claire - Announcement Day!!! Oooh, can't wait to hear all about it!


Right, need to go and pay some bills online while I'm here. So frustrating not having it at home


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Polly, sounds unpleasant!  It's a shame you can't sack your family really... and then get a new one!  I'd certainly apply that to my MIL.

Annie, hope you get your internet sorted.  Sounds like you had a nice weekend. 

Emma, have you got your skirting painted yet?!  Hope so!  I remember doing some in my old house about 24 hours before a new carpet and it must still have been tacky and ended up covered in carpet fluff!   Looked bl**dy awful!  I'm sure flooring will be less of an issue though!

Deedee, congrats on the 3rd trimester! 

Donna, glad you had a good day with the boys. 

Well yes I've said something this morning.  The motormouth in the team is off until Weds but it seems to have got round pretty fast anyway!  Seems most people suspected anyway!  I've had some really nice comments though, especially from the select few who knew I was having problems.  DH is telling his work today too.  Still feel a bit panicky about it, but there really is NO hiding it now.

I can only fit into one pair of work trousers now, I'm going to raid my mum's wardrobe tonight as she's a size bigger than me and very trendy (much more than me! ).  I did manage to get some mat jeans in the New Look sale at the weekend - £7! - and my mum bought me a top from Red Herring which is very pretty. 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Yay!!! Well done Claire. Now sit back and basque in being a smug preggy lady at work   You certainly waited your turn for it  

I found H&M one of the better stores for maternity tops, primarily because theirs are that little bit longer and will see you right through to the end. Next of course are good, but I can only wear their tops until about 7 months! I am quite long in the body as it is  

Would you be interested in taking some of my smarter/office wear tops off me? I only need them for another two weeks and then I'll be kicking about in my jeans and t-shirts - or tents!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire. Glad the announcement went well!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Only if you don't need them Annie.   Hmm, H&M, didn't look in there.  I don't think I'll need to worry about tops not being long enough, being a short-****!   I must say, the shopping at the weekend was certainly enlightening!  I'm going to try again next weekend (got tired after a while) as I might as well take advantage of the sales!

Got a cracking headache today... roll on home time!

Claire x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

just lost a post

Claire- Yay it's official! Do you feel better now that you dont have to keep a secret anymore?
Most of my mat clothes are from H&M, Red Herring, New Look and Next. Dot Perkins is worth a look, I like their jeans. Also, have discovered that Gap now do a maternity range, I picked up a few bargains at an outlet centre recently.

Polly- Hugs to you  and  at you sacking your family, if only eh?

Annie- Nursery? you must be joking. I wish I was as organised as you. No, nursery is still a study until such times as I find a place for the PC DH bought to PLAY GAMES ON!  I
ve been ordering some storage units from Great Little Trading Co. in an attempt to de-clutter. Have you seen that catalogue?- some great stuff in it.

Emma- How's the DIY coming along? Robin in 9-12 already  

Donna- how you doing? and how are those gorgeous boys?

well, it looks a bit more like summer outside today but who knows for how long?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I recommend Blooming Marvellous under the bump jeans in a short length - lived in mine for both pregnancies. I couldn't get next or DP ones to stay up.

Deedee - we have some GLTC storage stuff (the open shelves with coloured baskets). They're great for toys. Their customer service is a bit crap though, so keep an eye on delivery times (mine took a lot longer than expected and I had to keep chasing them up).

I've just had a man round to deal with a wasps' nest above the front door. We have to stay inside now for 4 hours (they are swarming outside) and keep the windows shut.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, ewww a wasps nest, hope they've all vamoosed now!

Deedee, I'm sure you'll get organised with your storage boxes!  I don't store things... if it's not mine and it's surplus to requirements or tatty looking (like a lot of DH's things) I chuck 'em out!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just you wait Claire. Before you know it you'll have masses of brightly coloured plastic tat cluttering up your house, just crying out for lovely storage solutions.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Claire you sound roothless when it comes to tidying up.
I am so pleased you have announced your pregnancy you can now be a smug preggy lady 
Peacocks do some lovely mat stuff and its cheap to, I didn't see the point in spending a fortune when I would only wear it a short time.

Emma I hope the wasps are gone now. I meant to say Callum and Ryan are still in 9-12 month trousers.

Annie I hope you get internet sorted soon and definalty before you go on mat leave

Deedee I am sure you will start nesting soon enough

Polly how are you today?

I saw a lady at my local pyschiatric team (where I have seen the useless pyschiatrist previously) anyway lady was really nice and we just chatted. I am seeing her again in 2 weeks and she is going to give me counselling while I am waiting for the thearapy to start. She said I can talk about anything I want in the sessions, past preasent or future.

I don't think I mentioned Lukes Anut died a couple of weeks ago. It wasn't a shock as she has been fighting cancer but it still came out of the blue as she had been doing so well.
Funneral is on wednesday and its in norffolk so its going to be a long long day. we are leaving at 7am

night all

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - sorry about Luke's aunt.  Are you taking the boys?

Counselling lady sounds great. You need someone that you feel comfortable talking too.

Will is still in 12-18 month trousers. He hasn't grown for ages. Might be something to do with him not eating. At this rate the boys will be sharing the same cothes before long.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

So, it seems like it's going to take me about 2 weeks to get the internet back up and running at home. We cancelled with our current supplier and moved to a new one, but as with alot of things, it takes time  

Claire - As soon as I finish here (Aug 22nd), I shall box a load of stuff up and post it to you. I seriously have bags and bags of mat clothes - some still with tags on.  A friend gave me all of her stuff and it includes trousers that were obviously no good to my giraffe legs, but could well fit you. 

Deedee - Nooooo, I had not heard of these people! I shall try an order a catalogue from here. Sounds just what I am after. We are having mega storage issues! DH had to move his office from upstairs to the conservatory and it's a complete tip. I had a complete rant at the weekend and he did try finding something on the net.... and then it bust  

Emma - Hannah is having the same problem as her Mum with clothes - trousers are getting too short but she's too skinny for the next size up   Nursery had to change her trousers yesterday because the ones I sent her in kept falling down. How bad did I feel  

Donna - sorry to hear about Luke's Aunt. That will be a long day for you. Try and have a snooze in the car  

Polly - Morning  


right - got a meeting this morning. Back later


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I am having the longest and dullest day ever. We're having our new downstairs floor fitted today (which looks fabulous  ) and we are confined to the kitchen. That would be bad enough at the best of times, but the kitchen is crammed full of stuff from the other room and there's no room to swing a cat. And it is pouring with rain, so we can't go outside. And we can't go out because I don't like to leave the fitters with a dog.

Finally got Will to have a nap, after a very long morning watching Bob the Builder on Youtube.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Am having a lousy day today.  I'm having major problems with an agency and due to it being the end of the budget year, I can't take the money and use it elsewhere so it's either continue with them or don't do it at all (not an option).  I've already had one 'altercation' on the phone today where I feel that my usual contact rolled in his manager to have a go at me, and I'm faced with a conference call tomorrow with him and his manager, where I feel their work is rubbish and needed rewriting by myself and someone else at my work as they weren't in line with the project objectives, and they are now talking about how the outputs won't be met because of the changes we've made.  Basically they're crap but it's really stressing me out, it's been bothering me at night and I've been getting really wound up about it both in work and out of work.  I'm wondering if I should go sick tomorrow and relax and try to forget about it, but then we are on a really tight timescale and if I do that someone else might not pick up the pieces... I don't know what to do.  My manager is rubbish about this sort of thing and has been no support to me whatsoever. 

Sorry for the moan, needed to offload.  I don't think this level of stress and upset is good for me.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning


Claire - So sorry you're having a naff time at work. I'm up to my eyeballs too. They're certainly making the most of me before I go! Anyway, I hope you have a far better day today. I would so understand if you've gone off sick today, but if you have made it in then I hope the confernce call goes well. Stand your ground. Be cool, but firm. Don't let them see they've got to you  

Then go home and have a nice soak in the tub and a little treat!


emma - How's the floor looking? Did they finish it yesterday?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Emma is the flooring finished?  How does it look?

Annie, hope your workload isn't too bad.

Donna, how are you feeling now?

Morning Deedee, morning Polly.

Well I'm off work.   I went to the GPs this morning as I was very upset about work last night I don't know where all the tears came from.  Anyway, my blood pressure was up from where it has been - it's been about 105/65 since I've been pregnant which is very low for me and today was 123/83 which while not high (I don't think?) is a bit of a leap from where it was last week.  So I've rang my boss and left a message on her answerphone explaining that I won't be in for a few days and then I'll see how I feel.

Now sat on the sofa with Heat and will watch a dvd I think.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - sounds like you did the right thing taking the day off. You need to out your health first. I think they only start worrying about your bp when the bottom figure goes over 90.

Hope you're enjoying your relaxing day now. I'd love to swap places!

Floor looks good and is finished. I've been trying to move furiture back, but both boys are too grumpy to let me do anything today. 

I really need to go food shopping, but fear it is going to be a trip from hell. I've started doing internet food shopping but forgot this week, and we have no food.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Where is everyone?  

Donna - how was the funeral?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm here - just about!

Still no internet access at home   and we are insanely busy at work.

Nothing exciting to report from me. I finish work 2 weeks today and I cannot wait. I am getting really grumpy and tired these days and am desperately looking forward to some rest  

Had a Madwife check yesterday and everything seems fine. I told her I've got 3rd trimester blues and she laughed! Baby has almost turned to the head down position now which made me happy. 

So apart from the leg cramps, back ache and lack of sleep, all is good


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Those last few weeks are grim aren't they. You have my utmost sympathy. FWIW, I think with number 2 it is much easier after the birth than the few weeks before (other way round with number 1, I found).


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm counting on that Emma


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

very quiet!! Can't say I have much to report. In the office again, trying to catch up. Been swimming this morning, so feeling virtuous .

How is everyone else?

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm here but have nothing much to report either. Soooooo tired at the moment, with no good reason. Don't seem to have enough hours in the day.....


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

nothing to report here either  Ive been suffering from terrible hayfever for the past couple of days and cant take my usual remedies so Im not much fun to be around.

Must do online grocery shopping but Im just too tired......

hope everyone is ok


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Good Morning  

How is everyone?

Nothing excitng to report here either   Except... I finish work next week   OMG, I cannot wait!!! I am sooo tired and uncomfortable  

Oooh, I'm having a little scan tomorrow afternoon too. I'm just not convinced this is another girl, so I'm having it checked on a 4d scan. I know - I'm    I just need to be sure.

Started packing my hospital bag at the weekend and nesting is very much kicking in. I had all 3 of us cleaning the conservatory yesterday. Yes, Hannah aswell  


Deedee - Wow!, almost at the 30 weeks stage! how are you getting on? Are you finding it alot more tiring this time around? I expect the hayfever isn't helping with that   When are you stopping teaching?

Emma - I feel your pain. I have a list of things to do and cannot seem to find the time to do it all. All my hopes are pinned on my maternity leave and this one going overdue   How are the boys?

Polly - how are things going at the office? Any new staff members?

Claire - Where have you been?!?! Is everything going alright?  Are you being bombarded by people at work asking you lots of questions!?!

Donna - how are things with you hun?


Still no internet at home for me. I'm really missing it! I hope we can get it sorted before I leave work next week or I'll have  absolutely no access!!!!!


Right - lots to do today. TTFN x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - you _must_ get internet access sorted before you go off on mat leave. You could give birth at any moment! I can't remember, was Hannah early or late?

Donna - you're very quiet. Hope everything is OK.

In fact, everyone is very quiet at the moment......

Boys are fine, Annie, thank you. Actually, I think Will might be going down with something. He wouldn't eat breakfast and is very grumpy today.  Robin is fine. Desperately trying to crawl, and getting really frustrated that he can't; my placid little baby is no more. We've just started weaning too. I'd forgotten what a messy business that was.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

I am still here!  GP had me off last Weds to Fri, and on Friday our BT line developed a fault (which still isn't fixed!) and so our broadband won't work either!  Really hoping they can fix it from the junction box and don't need to go into the thing in the pavement outside our house as there is a jumbo bag of sand and a jumbo bag of hardcore on top of it! 

Annie, how fabulous to be having a scan tomorrow!  Why do you doubt it's a girl?!

Emma, poor Will, hope he perks up a bit!

Morning Polly, well done on the swimming!

Morning Deedee, morning Donna.

Quick question - I've read that there are risks involved in drinking diet drinks.  Because I can't have sugar I have been drinking diet lemonade, probably in total about 2 of the large bottles.  Should I be worried?  It seems every time I find something I can eat or drink, there turns out to be a reason I shouldn't have.  It's not on any of the lists of things to avoid... but there has been a study into rats where their babies were deformed from drinking artificial sweeteners... am really worried.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I avoided drinks with aspartame when pg, but I can't remember why.  I guess they were on the (very long) list of thinks that you're not allowed.
Will google now.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks like its only a problem if you have certain (very, very rare) genetic conditions/blood disorders. You can safely drink up to 14 cans a day without harmful effects, apparently.

That was only a cursory googling though.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Emma, I do feel a little better to read that.

It seems as you say that there are many things you can't eat / drink and when added to my existing list there are so few things left for me!  I was so pleased I could drink diet lemonade but think it's back to water for me.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

WHAT!!!!! OMG, I almost had a meltdown! I've been drinking caffeine free coke. I've not heard about not being allowed to drink diet drinks. Full fat coke it is for me then!

I know they advise you to avoid caffeine in the first trimester  

Emma - Oh lord, weaning again! Now there's something to look forward to! Hannah was an absolute piece of cake to wean. Some of my friends have had complete nightmares with their babies. I'm hoping this one likes her food like her Big Sister! The only thing Hannah won't eat is cucumber. Everything else gets the green light. I mean anything!

Claire - I just have this "feeling" that I will be one of those women who gets told a girl and then has a boy! I'm probably being utterley riduclous, but I just have this niggling feeling that won't go away. I'd rather pay and get it confirmed once and for all and stop wasting anymore brain time on wondering!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, I think caffeine free is fine, it's the diet stuff that is in question.  I've managed to do some googling on it too as boss has gone to a meeting, and as Emma said asapartame is ok in moderation unless you have a rare blood condition, but saccharin (sp) is less ok and it's suggested to be avoided.  I've checked and the diet lemonade I'd been drinking has both in it.   I don't understand why it's not on the lists of things to avoid that I've read as I had no idea until someone mentioned it to me.

Well if you have a niggling feeling I suppose it's best to find out for sure!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, it can't be that bad otherwise we would have been told by our MW's, surely?

Have you felt any little bubbly movements yet? Might be way too early, but you never know! I felt it at 17 weeks both times   My best friend had nothing until 23 weeks with her first!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Maybe it is because it doesn't actually do you (and the baby) any good, not that it actually does any harm? Or perhaps it gives the baby a sweet tooth? Just guesses.

You can get a very nice lemonade that doesn't contain sweeteners or aspartame from Fever Tree. Bit ££ though...

Annie - so jealous of Hannah's eating. Will will only eat:
Smoked salmon (has expensive tastes  )
Bread
Cake (obviously)
Chicken pie
Peanut butter
Pate 
Jam
Bananas (sometimes)
Raspberries
Weetabix
Ham

and thats it. Hardly a varied or nutritious diet. He won't do potatoes (inc chips) or chocolate - how strange is that. I've gone beyond despairing.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah, I kinda think too that surely it would have been mentioned?  Anyway, will avoid from now on!  I think the saccharin has been found to cause cancer in rats or something.

Emma, what a strange diet Will has!  I'm sure he'll grow out of it!

Annie, I don't think so re. movements, I felt some sort of fluttering a few days ago but think it was just wind!  I don't know if I said, but I got to hear the heartbeat again at the gps last Weds, she offered and I wasn't going to say no!  Only reason I got to though was cos the midwife was also there that day so the gp could borrow her kit!  (surely they have their own?!!!)

I also don't think I mentioned it, but I've been removed from the project that was causing me so much stress.  My poor colleague has been dumped with it though.  I feel very guilty and like a bit of a failure TBH but my manager has assured me that it's only because I'm pregnant and she doesn't want to be responsible for anything happening.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Sorry seem to be so busy or very tired lately.
Boys are coming on in leaps and bounds but keeping me very busy

We are back at my aunts for a few days as Luke us off work this week, We came down on saturday and we are back tomorrow spent a small fortune on days out so far but boys are loving it!

Annie how was scan? can we see piccies? are you still expecting a girl?

Emma Wills diet must be stressfull for you I am very lucky that Callum and Ryan eat everything and anything.

Claire how are you? why did dr keep you off work? hows your BP?

Polly hope your ok x x

Deedee I hope you have some rain soon so your hayfever eases I really feel for you x x

my news is that the maudsely hospital have got back to me and I going back to see the consultant next week! eeeekkk and then My therapy starts - scary
I am also having counselling alongside so lots going on

Ann summers is going well to I am working atleast once most weeks

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Some good news - I should have the internet at home again next Tuesday. I'm trying not to get excited in case it doesn't work straight away  

Scan is at 1.30pm today. I'd forgotten all about it until DH just asked what our plans were for meeting there. I will be able to scan piccies over to you, once I'm up and running at home. Keeping my fingers crossed that it is a girl   and that she's looking well.

Donna - Have a great time at your Aunts over the next few days. Sounds like there's alot of positive thins happening for you. I really hope it makes a big difference to you.


Emma - It must drive you bonkers some days, although saying that, it's alot more varied than a few children I know. One will only eat sausages and yorkshire pudding?!?!, another will only eat food that is plain. She doesn't like "messy food". So spag bol is out of the question, but plain pasta is fine   and another will only eat one type of sandwich! 

So, I would say Will is doing quite alright in the grand scheme of things! I bet Robin will enjoy a more varied diet, just you see!

Claire - Oooh, sounds like you have felt the flutters then! How exciting! Wait til you get the kicks into your Foofoo   I'm pleased your Manager took you off that project. You don't want that level of stress over the next few months. 
So is your next appointment the 20 weeks scan? Have we managed to change your mind on finding out? 

Polly/Deedee  - Helloooo!

Right - best do a bit of work. Only 8 more days at the office!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie hope you get the answer you want later!  Will be thinking of you.  x

Emma, can't help much on the diet front.  I wasn't allowed to be a fussy eater with two strict parent teachers, I had to eat what I was given or go hungry!  Very mean! 

Donna, sounds like things are going really well for you, I'm really pleased.  Also it's great to hear from you, I've been thinking about you over the last few days and wondering how you were.

Deedee, hope you have some of this rain to help with your hayfever.  Oddly enough, I didn't suffer at all this year, usually I'm terrible with it from May to July.

Polly, how are things with you?

No news here really.  I have my 20 week scan at practically 22 weeks (and that was with me saying I couldn't have it done the following week when they wanted to do it!).  And no you haven't changed my mind  give it up!   It's a boy, anyway. 

What's a foofoo?!  Is it the same as a noonah? 

DH has posted a card to MIL and FIL today telling them our news, saying that it might be a good time to put aside our differences as we'd like them involved (like hell! ) and it would be nice to hear from them.  I soooo wanted to go round and tell her!

Donna, gp kept me off as my blood pressure had gone up and work weren't being very supportive about things.  My manager took me off the project, but funny how I had to go to a meeting about it yesterday and I have another pencilled in for 10am...  It's all so she can tick her boxes and say she's taken action, typical management boll*cks.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

oor-er Claire. So now we wait and see what happens after they receive the card! Oooh, I'm anxious for you. Do you think they might just come over one night? Another lovely phone call to look forward to? It's the not knowing how she's going to react!! It makes me nervous!

Yep a FooFoo is the same as Noonah


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire I wish you had put a secret camara in the card to MIL and FIL

Annie can't wait to hear about scan.

Emma my youngest brother only ate chicken for years, but he eats a very varied diet now at 20 yrs old

Coming home today. Having my hair cut tomorrow and may be going to see the X files film with my mum.

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Gosh Claire, I didnt know about the diet drink scare  and Ive been downing the diet coke all the way through this one (It saved my life throughout morning sickness!)
Smoking, drinking alchohol and drugs are the biggies to stay away from and I wouldnt worry too much about the odd diet drink here and there. I forbid you to go near google for the remainder of this pregnancy 
Cant wait to hear MIL's reaction- how could she be anything but thrilled though, even if she in incapable of showing it 

Annie- Why do you have a blue feeling? Hope scan goes well. We had one with H and I loved it- she looked like she was in a lava lamp  Can't wait to hear all 

Emma- I really wouldnt worry about Will's diet- that IS varied compared to most and the main thing is not to force anything on them at this stage. BTW we had a look at the Phil&Ted buggy and were really impressed AND it wasnt as expensive as i thought- it is def a contender!

Donna- Ooohhh enjoy your visit to the salon- I luurrrve getting my hair done, all that time to sit, drink tea and read trash-BLISS! Let me know what the X-files is like 

Polly- Hello


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Deedee - Oooh, I love the P&T too. Which colour are you thinking of going for? I can see you with the green coloured one! How are you doing at the moment? Feeling ok? It suddenly dawned on me yesterday that we have such a small gap between our due dates this time! We can drag each other through those first few months  

I have no idea why I had doubts. I guess because both sides of our families have had one of each for donkeys years. It knocked my confidence in the scan a bit   No matter now though - it's definitely a girl. It was crystal clear on the scan yesterday   They think she weighs a little over 4lbs at the moment. She's head down now, so au natural delivery on the cards for me again   She was face up with the placenta over her face and it looked like she was kissing it   Her little hands were clasped together with the fingers interlocked some of the time...so cute! 

So, I'm happy now. No more doubts. Onwards with the pink shopping  


Donna - Same as Deedee, I love getting my hair done. A couple of hours sat in peace reading trashy magazines or ear wigging conversations around me! Hope you enjoy the peace!


Claire - Any news from the Out Laws?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - glad scan went well, and number 2 is confirmed as definitely a girl! Never doubted it myself. ;

Claire - the suspense in hearing about MIL's reaction is killing me!

Deedee - if you do get the P&T it is well worth paying extra for the cocoon for a winter baby if you're going to be out and about in all weathers (but not if you're not). They grow out of it by about 3 months (not the 6 the manufacturer claim) but it is so cosy and snug!
I have a sand coloured one.

Donna - sounds like you have a lot going on. Enjoy the salon!

Polly - how are things? Any more staff yet?

I've got a staying in day today. Expecting lots of deliveries, so can't go anywhere.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie, so pleased you got the result you were looking for!  Pink shopping full speed ahead then!

Emma, hope you enjoy your day indoors.  It's pretty rubbish weather-wise anyway, I think I can see raindrops on the windows again!

Deedee, you're weeks seem to be flying by!  

Donna, you seem busy!  Hope you enjoy your treats.

Polly, how are things with you?

Well, we reckon MIL is at work this morning so prob won't see the card until later today.  I expect we'll be on tenterhooks if the phone rings tonight!  I'm a bit nervous about which way it will go now to be honest, I don't want any additional stress.

I'm having a rubbish time at work.  The project is now with someone else and I keep catching snippets of criticism of my work, but unfounded, like "I don't want to give you any unrealistic timeframes as you've had some of those already" (not true), or "I don't think I'll have any problems as it's all about how you manage the agency" and so on.  I feel really low and rubbish and like everyone listening in must think I'm not working on it because I'm rubbish... and maybe that's what my boss thought too.  Or maybe I'm just hormonal.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire -   Why don't you go and have a chat with your Manager about it? Usually a heart felt chat results in them reassuring you that you did a good job on that project, that they were pleased with your work and you have nothing to worry about.
I have to admit that comments like that would sting me too and although not all down to hormones, I'm sure they just add to the feeling of being put down. 

speak to your Boss and then just keep plodding on with what you are working on, keeping in mind the entire time that in a few short months you'll be heading out of there to have your very own baby  

Do not do what I would want to do - stand up and shout "balls to the lot of you"  

Have you had any thoughts about how long you might take off on maternity leave?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Mat leave thoughts - yeah, I was thinking of never setting foot in this hell hole again!!!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire-excellent advice from Annie as always, speaking to the manager sounds like a good idea to put your mind at rest 

Is not going back there an option? you may find that after 6/9 months of feeding,winding, bum-wiping and all things baby related that you'll crave that environment again and be desperate to get back (or not ) Everyone is different and I suppose you dont know until you've been off for a while and see how things are working out routine-wise.

Emma- Deliveries- anything exciting/ interesting? Yes we def would buy the cocoon if we go for the P&T as Bob will be a Winter baby.

Annie- you know me too well, I did have my eye on the green one actually 
Glad the scan went well and put your mind at rest (you are getting me thinking now too....)
these last months are tough arent they? Ive started to get heartburn which is awful and something I never suffer from unless pg. You asked me about teaching, well I only have a couple of private students at the moment and examining once a month which suits me down to the ground. I declined my usual summer stint at the uni simply because I want to enjoy this time with H and not get over-stressed/ tired. Still helping out at my dad's tho.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Deedee, good for you taking a break from the uni this year.  Sorry to hear about the hearburn though.

I guess I'll be needing all this cot/pram advice soon, I saw some in a magazine and it looks like a minefield!

Yeah, it is an option to not go back, I've done the sums and we can afford it, although our lifestyle would change somewhat in terms of what we could and couldn't afford.  I guess the time off will clarify it for me but I really don't want to come back here and I have some ideas of other things I could do.  We'll see I guess.  I quite like the idea of devoting my time to raising a baby but ... anyway, plenty of time to think about it all, am only 16 weeks.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Deedee - oh I am so with you with the heartburn   Last night I was swigging Gaviscon straight out of the bottle   I usually can't stand the stuff, but I got desperate! Yeah, these last few months are seriously tough going. I feel like there's no room left in me now  

aaah, I remember you saying now that you were cutting back on work to spend time with Hannah. I'm enjoying these last few precious weeks with just the two of us. It feels like we've been our own little team for so long now, it'll be strange to have someone else in the mix! I'm hoping MIL will have the new baby every so often for me so I can do something just with Hannah. I'm too heffer and tired to do things like swimming and play areas all the time, which makes me feel really guilty. I will be making it up to her as soon as I can. We had a nice cuddle on the sofa together yesterday and watched "Happy Feet" and then we did each others hair! Think most of mine came out in her hands  

 - just knew you'd be a green P&T girl. I think it's goooorgeous!


Claire - The buggy, cot, equipment thing really isn't as daunting as it first looks. Once you have an idea in your head of what you want these produtcs to do for you, it narrows down the choices! And of course you have us here to guide you along the way   

That'd be nice if you didn't have to go back to that place you're at now. Once you're off and found your feet you can get a feel for what you'd like to do. Certainly don't need to be thinking about it now. Just enjoy the pregnancy part. As much as you might hear me grumbling over the next few weeks, I do like it  

Any news from the Out Laws?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

How's everyone today?  

All quiet on the western front... goodness knows what MIL is up to...

Cx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I've got bad heartburn again this morning, but it was made better with a Krispy Kreme doughnut....hmmm!!!!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

A doughnut, oh that sounds nice!   I'm all out of dark chocolate, I might have to go to the shops...


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Im sooo jealous  I cant find Krispy Cremes anywhere over here!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Krispy Kreme - yuk! Can't even walk past the shop without wanting to throw up 

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

No way Polly!!! Really  

There was a Krispy Kreme shop along our route back to our hotel in Las Vegas. We used to stop there every night for a box of 6!

So, how is everyone today?

I am feeling like I have Alien Encounters going on inside me. I honestly thought last night that she was going to burst out of my sides   She must have long legs like us  

It's my "Pre Hibernation Dinner" this evening. I've put 10 bottles of wine on the tables, which knowing my lot won't last 5 seconds   Really looking forward to it though.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - dinner sounds great fun! Enjoy! Shame you can't have the wine.

Claire - any news from ILs?

Donna - how are you? How was your salon and film day? 

Deedee - poor you with the heartburn. It will ease when the baby moves down, but that's small consolation now.

Polly - how can you not like doughnuts?! 

Got SIL and children coming round for the day, and we finally have some sun! Not sure what the weekend holds in store, other than a haircut for Will. I'm not looking forward to that.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I think I shall indulge in a little glass of red tonight - it's good for my iron levels after all  

See, I have the opposite problem with Hannah and haircuts - she loves them! If DH or I have a trim she insists on having one too regardless of whether or not it needs doing   Whenever she sees our stylist friend she asks for a "snip snip"  

I'm home alone all weekend   No idea what to do with Madam for 2 days


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Emma, hope you enjoy your day - and the sunshine lasts!

Annie, your dinner sounds lovely!  Hope you enjoy that glass of red!

Donna, how was your day of luxury?  Have you had anything radical done to your hair?

Morning Polly, morning Deedee.  Deedee, how awful there are no Krispy Kremes near you!

No word direct from MIL but one of her friends called me last night (who already knew about the pregnancy and also the troubles we were having with her) and said that MIL had received the card, seemed really pleased about it (damn!) and she thought that MIL was starting to see sense.  Apparently MIL will be writing us a letter (oh, great).

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Now there's something to look forward to Claire! 

Maybe it will be really nice and apologetic - damn it!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- a letter?? bit of a cop out isnt it? Cant wait to hear all the details.....

Annie- Have a fab time tonight and enjoy watching everyone else get sloshed  Bob is quite the acrobat too, Im convinced the little minx is trying to break out!

Emma- H isnt a fan of the hairdresser either and I have to take choc with me so that she sits still long enough to get it done 

Donna- How is the hair looking? was the movie any good?

Polly-lucky you not liking doughnuts, Id give anything not to have a sweet tooth

Well' had a visit to the madwives yesterday for BP check, more bloods and a listen in. All is well and Im measuring bang-on 28 weeks. Don't have to go back for another 6 weeks 

We have spent the morning making and decorating shortbread at a friend's house and had great fun trashing the place  H is now zzzzz so Im putting my feet up.
Lots to do at the weekend, I have some  DIY chores for DH and we are going to visit some friends on Sunday who will be emigrating to Australia at the end of October  We are v excited for them but sad aswell


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Annie that is so cute that Hannah loves having her hair done, think of the spa breaks you will be able to have when she is older.

Claire can't wait to hear about MIL letter I hope she is begging for forgiveness.
Don't let work upset you, 'balls' to them you have a new focus now

Polly are you ok?

Deedee glad you cut back on work

Emma how is weaning going?

Hair is good thank you had it cut back into a graduated bob I opted (chickened) out of having it coloured but if pennies allow I will be going back in 2 weeks to have a chocolate brown put underneath as it is naturally darker underneath and i think bringing  it out will look nice.
I saw the the x files and to be honest it was a bit of a let down but it was a nice relaxing evening so I enjoyed it

Feeling a bit naff today so hoping to feel better tomorrow

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Weaning is going OK, I think. I'd forgotten what a messy business it was.

No haircutting after all today. Local salon cancelled because of staff illnesses, and places in town were booked up. Another day....

Bit of an aimless day today. Must find something to do later.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

It's my last Monday in the office   I am so excited about having some time to myself! My best friend has finished work aswell so this is going to be an expensive couple of months   Lots of lunches I should think! 

My leaving do went really well on Friday. It cost me a small fortune as I bought a round of drinks and then put wine on the tables - but it was so much fun watching everyone get trashed  

It was my Mum's birthday aswell so I had a cake brought out for her. She was so overwhelmed, she was in tears! 


Claire - Any news?

Deedee - Making shortbread - fab idea! I must give that a go with Hannah one afternoon. Did you have a good weekend?

Emma - Did you find something to do in the end?

Donna - Shame the X Files was a bit naff, but isn't it nice just to get out!!!

Polly - Morning!


Anyone got much planned the weekend? DH is home on Sat & Sun (yipee). We're thinking about driving down to see my Grandparents in Weymouth and taking Hannah to the beach. All weather permitting obviously!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie, Happy Last Monday In The Office!  Your weekend plans for Weymouth sound nice.  We're going to stay in a medieval village in Suffolk for a romantic getaway, so are also hoping for good weather!

Emma, did you find something to occupy yourself on Saturday?

Donna, your hair sounds nice.  

Polly, how are things?

Deedee, glad things went will with the madwife.

No news here.  Nothing from MIL as yet.  I think the baby movements I felt were in my imagination as I haven't felt them since and it was over a week ago, so they probably were just wind.  Getting a bit worried that I haven't felt anything yet as others at the same point as me have all felt it.  Another 3 weeks until my midwife appt...

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire -  at this stage it is perfectly normal to feel something and then nothing again for a while. Do not be worrying at this stage. My best friend didn't feel a thing until she was 22 weeks with her first. 

Oooh, a romantic weekend away sounds alot nice than a day trip to Weymouth with a toddler   I'll do a sun dance for the both of us!

I'm seeing my Madwife this week. I'm down to fortnightly appointments now. 

It's really scaring me how quick things are going all of a sudden. I was wide awake at 4am thinking "S**t, this is really happening"   

I got like this when I left work to have Hannah. It's like leaving work is the trigger in my head that yes, I am actually having a baby and very soon - eeeeek!!!! 

Oh God, I have to squeeze her out


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - I can't believe you're down to your last week already.  Where does the time go...
Your leaving dinner sounds fab!

Claire - don't worry about movements. It all depends on where the baby is lying. I didn't feel anything with number 2 until much, much later (22 weeks, I think) because he was behind the placenta. 

How is everyone else?

Ended up going to see aeroplanes at Duxford again yesterday, and a nice picnic too. I've got a bizarre weekend coming up, and am dreading it. We're going to stay at MIL's house, but MIL is away and my parents are coming to stay there with us. I feel so stressed about it already. It will be horrendous, but at least it gets their visit over and done with for another few months.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

That sounds interesting Emma! How did that come about? Is MIL's house close to your parents?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

It is _nearer_, but not near. It would take us about 2.5 hours max to drive the distance, but it will take them about 6! They keep complaining that it is too far to drive from their house to ours (3.5 hours) and it would need an overnight stop.  Also they can't/won't stay with us, so have to pay to stay at a B&B if they come here, whereas MIL has lots of bedrooms. We thought this might make life easier for them, but they're still complaining.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Annie, yep you're having a baby!  But how exciting it's so close now!

Emma, oh dear re your parents and the holiday plans.  I will look forward to your account of it afterwards!

I've made an appt with the midwife for Weds  couldn't help it I'm finding this huge wait between appointments too difficult, I feel so anxious.     Will I be in trouble for just booking myself in, am I supposed to ask her first if I can come?

I've put on loads of weight too, I look enormous and I've amassed 8lb so far.  I'm called Mrs Bump in the office, have been asked if I'm having twins, if I have my dates right, etc, etc.  I wonder if it's because I stopped the metformin (which if you remember made me lose 2 stone in weight) and now it's piling back on. 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I reckon its because you'd lost so much weight before becoming pg, so any change will look more obvious than on a larger person. You're eating very healthily (far too healthily for someone who is pg ) so what more can you do.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

You're probably right.  I am secretly rather proud of the bump...


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Claire you should be proud of your bump  don't worry to much about any weight gain it doesn't sound excessive to me. No you shouldn't be in trouble for book yourself in thats what they are there for. Remember you can always call your MW with any concerns you have. Try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy becasue as Annie is finding out it is over far to quickly 

Annie Holy Moly can't believe you only have 4 DAYS left how bloody fab is that. Looks like we will have a new bubba to meet at the next meet.
Having said that I haven't met either of the Hannahs so don't know what I am talking about

Hi Polly how are you? was thinking about you today. Its ages since we have spoken, Must text you tomorrow

Deedee how are you?

Emma you holiday sounds confusing, hope it goes well though

Update from me, I am trying really hard with my ann summers but have had some really crap parties and had some items stolen at one so I waqs very pi$$ed off and was going to leave but I have been talked into staying AGAIN but it is taking up a lot of my time as are Callum and Ryan. They are very cheeky little boys (can't call them babies anymore)

Tomorrow I am back at the hospital to meet with my consultant pyschiatrist and I assume to meet my therapist and discuss where we go from here. Feeling nervous about it but also excited - if thats the right word.
Things have been very tough the last few days so glad I am seeing someone tomorrow.

I will try and let you know how I get on tomoorrow either here or on the other thread

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Blimey Claire just relaised in 2 weeks and 5 days you will be half way there


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Still no internet at home   We now think there could be a problem with our phone line, so got to get that looked at this week. Not a happy bunny!


Claire - You can book in to see your Madwife whenever you want. The appointments being once a month are far too long! 8lbs at this stage really isn't alot to be honest. I had put on 1 stone at the halfway mark with Hannah, so I'd say you were on track! I agree with Emma - it's probably the shock of seeing you with some weight back on after your amazing loss. 
You will also come to find that everyone and anyone will make a comment about your bump size. It gets bloody annoying after a few months, but just smile and agree. Where I work in such a huge office, I must get stopped at least 10 times a day by people saying I'm big, I'm small, I'm all bump, I've spread, I'm smaller this time, I'm bigger this time, I'm carrying higher, carrying lower..... get my drift   It's like people have this overwhelming necessesity to pass judgement on your belly and end up making you question yourself.
Look at me, I went running for a scan last week because "people" were saying I looked so different this time and had such a boy bump look about me. The comments drove me to distraction and I spent £75 on being reassured. I'm so cross with myself in some ways for letting "them" get me into such a frenzy! 

You go right ahead and see your Madwife, because there's nothing worse than worrying and getting yourself stressed. It's far easier to just go along and hear that all is normal  


Donna - Hope you get on well at the hospital today. Looking forward to hearing how it goes. I'll be thinking of you x

Emma - Maybe the parents can babysit for you one night and make up for being pains in the you know what!

Polly/Deedee - Morning. Are you both doing well?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie, it could well be your phone line.  You can have BT run a check on the line, which is what I did, and sure enough there was a fault and it was stopping my broadband working.  It was fixed in about 24 hours though so hope it is that!

Deedee, how are you getting on with bump?  Have you ordered that green pushchair-whatever-contraption?

Polly, how are things with you?  How is work?  Have you recruited any new staff yet?

Donna, sorry to hear Ann Summers isn't going so well, I guess it's one of those things that has ups and downs.  But how annoying to have stuff stolen that would make me very very cross!  Hope all goes well today, I will be thinking of you. x

Emma, anything planned for today?

Feel less daft about booking an appt now, although DH seemed a bit exasperated.  No word from MIL, DH is getting a bit upset about it now I think, although I think there's still time to hear from her, or perhaps she is being spineless again.  I secretly hope she doesn't bother, how awful is that.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Not awful at all, I'd be thinking the same thing. However, my gut instinct is telling me that she's busy drafting a letter and taking her time over the words! 

Luckily my Uncle is a BT engineer so I made a SOS call to him yesterday to come and sort my phone line out! He tried being vague about when he could come over, but I pleaded and he promised he'd come one night this week. He better or I'll tell my Grandad   He'll have him over in a heartbeat... he's a bit scary!

 at asking Deedee about her green contraption. Give it a couple of months and you'll be quoting the brand names of every buggy out there  

Did everything settle down at work? Have you spoke to your Boss about the snide comments?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Glad you feel better today Claire but as I said thats what your midwife is there for see her as often as you like.
I am lucky that because I was carrying twins I saw someone every 2 weeks so I can't imagine having to wait a month!
I meant to say last night I didn't feel the boys move untill about 18-19 weeks and that was with 2 in there. I had everyone worrying me saying I should have felt something by then and they felt theres move and x weeks etc etc so please try not to worry but I know that is easier said than done.
Once you 100% feel lil one move you will probably realise that looking back you had felt a few movements earlier

Hello to everyone else so no more personals getting myself a it stewed up about later

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - hope it all ges well for you today. I'll be thinking of you.   What a pain about the Ann Summers. Perhaps people are being a bit careful with their spending at the moment as the cost of day-to-day stuff seems to rocket.

Annie - hope you get back online soon. I'd be going loopy without the internet.

I feel   today. Had a dreadful night with Will who refused to sleep, and needed me to stay with him (was screaming and hitting the baby whenever I tried to leave his room). Must have had 3 hours sleep at most. Meeting some people this morning, and I was supposed to go to SIL's later, but I feel too tired to be safe driving.

My parents won't do babysitting (despite getting babysitters all the time for us as children). They don't want the responsibility, or something.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Ah Donna, I'm sure it will all go ok later.   I think Emma has a point about the cost of everyday things making people less inclined to buy 'luxury rather than necessity' items (if that is what we class AS stuff as!).  I'm appalled at our bills at the moment.

Emma, how annoying for you that your parents won't babysit.  My parents can't wait, well my mum inparticular hopes that I go back to work for 3 months so she can look after zebedee!  She's been cooing over little hats in mothercare and all sorts, and it seems my dad has been sussing out the 'contraptions' and is full of advice, shame I don't understand what he's on about! 

Annie, my boss is now on holiday but I did overhear the 'person' admitting that she was having problems with the agency and made it sound like she now thought I'd done very well.  So I feel a little better, I just seem capable of turning the most innocent comment into something it isn't right now.  I burst into tears on Sunday evening and was sobbing for ages and for no reason at all. 

Right, one meeting down with two internal clients (told them I was pg I have not yet experienced such a lack of enthusiasm!), and one to go, and it was the dullest meeting I've had so far this month.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Dear lord, I have outrageous heartburn this morning  


Emma - Sorry you had a rough night. I'm trying to supress the memories of what it's like to live on little sleep. Will the boys have a sleep at the same time today so you can catch 40 winks? Deffo an early night for you regardless! 

You never know, parents might shock you and agree to babysit. Lay it on thick that you've not had a night out with DH for a very long time. Cry if you think it might help!


Claire - That's so cute that your Dad has been swatting up on contraptions! And as for the crying thing, perfectly normal. I was a crier when pregnant with Hannah, far more raging hormonal this time! I snap at the smallest thing. I'm a Dragon at times  


3 more days in the office!!! Time feels like it is going slow on purpose!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh I forgot to say Annie, Happy Last Tuesday In The Office!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Yay me. I'm celebrating with a veggie burger and wedges!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hola ladies,

Annie- Im feeling your pain, the heartburn is a killer  Not long now...... 
£75 for the 4D scan  we had to fork out £240!!!

Claire- No we havent bought the 'contraption' yet, just want to check out other models before I decide, although the green P&D looks like the favourite. Nothing from MIL yet?

Emma- I cant believe your parents won't babysit  why will they not stay with you either?
Have they just not offered or have they refused when you asked?

Donna- Hope yesterday went ok for you- ill check the other thread 

Polly- how are things with you?

H has gone to childminder so im getting some chores done (not that talking to you guys is a chore!)
The nesting instinct is kicking in and Ive started to think about getting the nursery sorted, while I still can!

Have also had this mad idea about doing a correspondence course I saw in the Guardian (not now obviously!)- Emma and Polly, I think you _might _ know a bit about it, I must pick your brains.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Deedee


Sat here with heartburn again. I really must put the Gaviscon in my handbag  

The scan was only £75.00 because it wasn't a full 4D scan. It was a "Gender Scan"  The full monty costs £200.00 here. We literally went in, looked between the legs, tried to look at the face but it was a no go and then we left! 

Have we any names yet? I'm sure I keep bugging you about it   Are you holding out on us this time  

I soooo cannot wait until I am off and Hannah is at nursery. I have lots of plans with the free time! Lots of chores! I'm going to turn a little bit Emma and do some DIY (lord help us!). You never know, I might even cook  

Is everything going well with bump though? You feeling alright, apart from the internal fire!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Ahhh gender scan, didnt know there was such a thing.  Yes we have a few names in the pipeline but Im finding it difficult this time  there's nothing we're really stuck on. I knew H would be H from the word go last time so there wasnt much deliberating there. Hannah wants to call the baby Lola but Im not so sure... I just think of that crap Barry Manilow song, "Her name was Lola, she was a showgirl..."

Enjoy the time to yourself, I recommend lots of pampering (facials, pedicures etc)
Are you all set? labour bag packed?  Did you decide on a c-section this time or au-natural?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Already planned my friend   Got a wax and pedicure booked so far. Can't decide where to go for my facial though  

I decided to have a go au natural in the end   They promised me they will monitor me closely and cut me to prevent tearing again. The only reason I didn't push for a c-section was because I couldn't bear the thought of not being able to drive anyhwhere for 6 weeks. I do not do housebound well at all   I'm ready for it now. I've psyched myself up for it!

Labour bag is half packed. I've got most of it led out in the cot ready to go in. I just keep looking at it and thinking I have forgotten something really important   Nursery is ready, moses basket ready, pram ready, car seat ready, all clothes are washed and hung back up or in drawers. 

Get me!  

I like Lola. It was on my list, but DH couldn't be persuaded   I reckon there's enough Lola's in the world now that she wouldn't be singled out for that Barry song. Didn't some cool band do a cover of The Kinks "Lola" recently? Maybe this generation would link it to that, if any?

Go on, go for it! It's a lovely name! I think it would suit you and it goes well with Hannah.

We had Hannah from really early on. We're still debating between Libby & Leila and then with Leila I can't decide if it would look nicer spelt Layla? What d,you reck?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Annie, I prefer the Leila spelling myself, and prefer Libby overall.  Sounds like you're more than ready for the new arrival!

Deedee, you must give me a talk on contraptions at some point!  I think Lola is nice too.

Donna, how did it go yesterday?  Sorry if you've posted on the other thread, I'll go have a look later today.

Morning Emma and Polly.

Midwife went well this morning, she was really nice and didn't make me feel silly for going in.  Blood pressure has gone back down to similar to what it was, heartbeat was found very quickly and is normal, I told her I was having belly button pains which she said was normal stretching and probably amplified because of my lap scar at my belly button.  If they persist and I am worried she said to ring the hospital for advice, but that the baby was unaffected by it all and sounded absolutely fine.  Did a wee check too, all well so far, which is a relief (re the diabetes / insulin thing).  

Right, must go, hardly been in five minutes, and off to have my eyelashes tinted!   (Boss on holiday! )

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I now have lovely lashes! 

I forgot to say earlier that we didn't hear from MIL yesterday.  It's been a week since she got the card now, and although the last thing I want is her back in my life I feel very cross about how her actions (or lack of) are affecting my DH.  He was very down last night.  Seems there is no ideal outcome doesn't it.   For his sake, I hope there is some word today, and for mine and munchkins I hope there isn't...

Donna, no news from you on how you got on yesterday.  Hope you're ok?  Thinking of you. x

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I prefer Leila to Layla, and prefer Libby to Leila, if that makes any sense , but it is what you think that matters. Leila makes me think of Eric Clapton (showing my age there  ).

Claire- glad mw appointment went well.

Polly - you really confused me with that ******** thing. I thought it was you, then as soon as I clicked on 'accept' I thought maybe it wasn't and it was some random weirdo. Was that your maiden name?

Deedee - hope the heartburn passes soon. I am   at you making plans to do a course, corresponance or otherwise. Your memory has blotted out what life with a newborn is like! 

Donna - how did it go?

I am trying to pack and tidy for my trip to MIL's house tomorrow. So far I've packed a few packets of milk, and nothing else.  Where does the time go.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, hadn't realised your saga at MILs was from tomorrow, sorry.  Hope it goes well, I look forward to hearing all about it when you get back! 

Polly's ******** thing threw me a bit too, it's all very cloak and dagger isn't it! 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I may be able to post (and moan) whilst there, unless MIL has changed her password without telling us.  

I am expecting there to be Coronation Street based tantrums on Friday evening, at the very least!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153510.0


----------

